# Alejandro, albañil de 23 años: «Trabajo 8 horas, libro los fines de semana y el primer sueldo ya supera los mil euros»



## amanciortera (15 Feb 2022)

*«No sé cómo la gente de mi edad no se mete a esto. Tienes todas las opciones para mejorar el salario y promocionar», dice el joven, que realiza el curso de la Fundación Laboral de la Construcción en Galicia*
*15 feb 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h. 
      
Comentar · 7


Muchos universitarios darían cualquier cosa por las condiciones laborales de *Alejandro Varela*, y eso que todavía está formándose. *Este lucense de 23 años estudia para ser albañil*, y por primera vez en su vida está ilusionado ante la perspectiva de una carrera profesional con todas las opciones para promocionar. Es uno de los alumnos del *programa Constrúate*, puesto en marcha por la *Fundación Laboral de la Construcción en Galicia*. Un plan para captar a *personas de entre 18 y 24 años que quieran aprender el oficio* y que ofrece un contrato de doce meses remunerado desde el primer día, con cotizaciones y la cobertura social, así como derecho a paro en el caso de que finalizado el período, la persona no continuara en la empresa. No son esos los planes que tiene Alejandro. Define a la que le ha tocado, *Rehabitarte*, como «la mejor empresas de todas las que había». Allí quiere continuar hasta finalizar el curso y, «si la empresa quiere, después también me gustaría seguir con ellos hasta completar los tres años de formación para ser oficial de primera», asegura.




A pesar de tener familiares que han trabajado en el sector, esta no era su primera opción. De hecho, Alejandro tampoco tenía ninguna. Era uno de tantos alumnos desmotivados en el sistema educativo. «Yo dejé de estudiar en 2.º de ESO; después hice una FP de Electricidad, y me faltaba solo un mes de aprendizaje. Pero me apareció un trabajo y lo dejé, tonterías que se hacen. Al menos esa FP también estaba ligada a la construcción, al fin y al cabo siempre haces rozas y cosas relacionadas», explica el joven, que hoy disfruta, y mucho, cuando se pone manos a la obra. «*Levantamos tabiques, que es lo que más me gusta, echamos hormigón e incluso trabajamos pladur; pintamos, ponemos plaqueta y azulejo...* En definitiva, levantamos la estructura para arriba».


Su trabajo tiene una evidente parte manual, pero también otra creativa. «*Esto no es solo coger una pala y venga escombro y venga masa. También tiene su parte bonita*, de plano, para levantar unos tabiques... Además, la gente te pide tu humilde opinión para hacer cosas. A mí me gusta mucho. Si lo supiese, hubiera empezado ya hace años», indica el joven, que además conoce muy bien lo precario de otros sectores: «Yo trabajé en la hostelería y me gusta, pero te acaba cansando. Tanto por el trato constante de cara al público como por las condiciones y los horarios, porque solía trabajar cuando los demás descansaban».


















* Se buscan menores de 25 años que quieran formarse, cobrando, en la construcción *
 Fina Ulloa 




El lucense pertenece a una generación para la que el acceso al mercado laboral, y las posibilidades de prosperar en él son casi una quimera. Por eso no envidia en absoluto a muchos conocidos que han optado por estudiar un grado. «Es que yo ahora no llego a ser mileurista porque todavía estoy estudiando; si no, cobraría en la empresa, sin saber nada, unos 1.100 euros. Pero a mí ahora, además de los novecientos y pico del sueldo, me pagan transporte y comida cuando voy presencialmente al curso a Santiago. Eso es algo que me estoy ahorrando, por eso siempre digo que yo paso más de 1.100 euros al mes, como mis compañeros de la empresa. Me sale un sueldo casi como el de oficial de primera. Y *que siendo principiante, estudiando el curso y todo, te paguen mil pico euros... no te los pagan en ningún lado*», sostiene. El salario de cada estudiante, no obstante, depende de si la nómina en cuestión incluye pluses o no, y también del convenio provincial.


«GANAS, ILUSIÓN Y RESPETO»

Él está encantado, y motivos no le faltan. «*Trabajo ocho horas*, de 8 a 13 y de 15 a 18, que ya quisiera yo hace años tener ese horario y no estar hasta la madrugada sirviendo copas. Además, en mi empresa *no se trabaja los fines de semana ni los festivos, y si algún día te toca por algo, te lo pagan aparte*. Otra ventaja es que es obra privada, por lo que siempre estoy en interior, y en todo el invierno solo me puse una vez el traje de agua», señala mientras suena la música de fondo. El buen rollo entre los compañeros se palpa en el ambiente.







La promoción es otro de los puntos fuertes de un oficio que necesita empleados de su perfil. «Puedes mejorar mucho, pero eso ya depende de la capacidad que tengas tú para hacerlo, y de lo que quieras. Si sales de aquí como oficial de primera, después puedes decir: 'Quiero sacarme un curso de palista —es su caso— o de gruista', si acepta la empresa. Si te pones metas las vas cumplir, si no, la empresa no te lo va a facilitar. De hecho, si acabo a los tres años como oficial de primera, puede que me quede en la empresa como oficial de segunda y, según te vas desenvolviendo, te pueden poner de primera o incluso como encargado de obra. Si no tienes ganas es mejor que no entres, ni en esto ni en ningún lado», indica el estudiante, que añade que* los años de experiencia pueden hacer mejorar el salario*.


¿Hay que estar muy en forma para ser albañil? Es más cuestión de maña que de fuerza, responde. «*Yo he visto a gente muy fuerte, en plan 'levanto 120 kilos en el gimnasio', pero después no saben coger un peso*. Aun así, no es como antes. Ahora cuando un saco pesa más de 25 kilos, ya lo levantas con un carretillo. Ni esto es tan duro ni está mal pagado, para nada», mantiene.







Su consejo para las nuevas generaciones es claro: «*Un curso de estos o una FP es lo mejor que se puede hacer hoy en día, porque las empresas lo único que hacen es pedir gente con experiencia*. Que sepas leer un plano sí, pero si después a la hora de la verdad no sabes ni marcarlo en el suelo... Y quien dice eso, dice otra cosa». Pero, insiste, hacen falta tres cualidades clave: ganas, ilusión y respeto.


«Acusan a la gente joven de falta de ganas, pero depende. Hay muchos que no tienen ganas ni de coger una escoba para barrer en casa, pero también se padecen jornadas de 12 horas por 700 euros. Ahora que sí que es cierto que muchas veces falta voluntad de trabajar. Porque si hubiera, *con la cantidad de personas que se necesitan para la construcción, la fontanería o la electricidad*, no habría tanta oferta», zanja. Él no ha perdido la oportunidad de su vida.


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Estudiando para el ladrillo. 

Menudo futuro.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...


----------



## _______ (15 Feb 2022)

Publiteportaje


----------



## cifuentes (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Pues si es espabilado y ha montado una empresa de reformas con 35, a los 45 puede estar contratando obras y mirando como curran sus empleados.


----------



## Albtd43 (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> *«No sé cómo la gente de mi edad no se mete a esto. Tienes todas las opciones para mejorar el salario y promocionar», dice el joven, que realiza el curso de la Fundación Laboral de la Construcción en Galicia*
> *15 feb 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h.
> 
> Comentar · 7
> ...



8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...

Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?


----------



## Kareo (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que la fundación esa no ha llenado las plazas del curso. A ver si con un publirreportaje pega un tironcillo...


----------



## Pat Garrett (15 Feb 2022)

Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.

Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.

Es un oficio duro porque cuando empiezas haces los trabajos más penosos, pero si eres buen profesional y trabajas bien, llegas a los 40-45 años y haces los trabajos finos de poco esfuerzo físico, y donde prima el acabado. No te dedicas exclusivamente a cargar sacos ni a mover escombro, y tampoco a derribar muros o cavar zanjas. También, te dedicas a enseñar a los novatos y tienes gente a tu cargo que hace los trabajos de poco valor añadido. La albañilería del siglo XXI no es igual a la de los años 60.

Si luego eres autónomo y haces chapuzas y reformas por ahí, te forras y te meas en la nómina de muchos hinjenieros y arkitektos, y sin hacer horas ni trabajar a destajo.

A ver si os pensáis que todos los oficios han de ser de calefacción y aire acondicionado, y sentados en un ordenador sin hacer nada....


----------



## amanciortera (15 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> 8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...
> 
> Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?



ES QUE ESA ES OTRA, LOS OBREROS DEBIERAN IR CON UNA MÁSCARA DE FILTROS TODA SU JORNADA LABORAL POR LO EXPUESTOS QUE ESTÁN


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Pues si es espabilado y ha montado una empresa de reformas con 35, a los 45 puede estar contratando obras y mirando como curran sus empleados.



Pocas obras has visto tu. Que te crees que la cosa va de poner a dos paletas y que hagan todo, y encima con un buen resultado que genere confianza hacia ti por parte del cliente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

hombre a ver si creeis que hoy se levantan las cosas pesadas a pulso. hay maquinitas. 

y sí. En la sociedad son necesarios albañiles y profesionales de la construcción. no todos podemos ser ninis foreros que no se levantan del sofá por menos de 3000 euros media jornada tomando café y la otra media leyendo el marca.


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Feb 2022)

Si le gusta y no se ve en otro sitio, pues que tire para adelante. Ahora eso sí, en esas profesiones como no te curtas lo terminas dejando.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Sentado en un ordenador sin hacer nada? Otro tonto que se cree que su trabajo vale más porque acaba con los cojones sudados y la espalda hecha mierda de cargar sacos.


----------



## toroloco (15 Feb 2022)

Los albañiles buenos son unos putos artistas.


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Feb 2022)

Pues la verdad es que faltan albañiles, trabajo no le ha de faltar.


----------



## aris (15 Feb 2022)

Me parece bien que si hay falta de mano de obra se contraten jóvenes para formarlos y que cubran esas necesidades, vamos, lo que toda la vida se ha hecho hasta que llegó la moda de "es que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones."


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Muy loable lo de tu padre. Y muy honrado.

Pero al ritmo que va la piolación españols, ¿construir? ¿para qué? Si los chavales de hoy en día se han de jugar los pisos y las cas a las cartas.


----------



## Pat Garrett (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Sentado en un ordenador sin hacer nada? Otro tonto que se cree que su trabajo vale más porque acaba con los cojones sudados y la espalda echa mierda de cargar sacos.



Yo no cargo sacos, salvo cuando hago chapuzas en casa o en el pueblo. No soy albañil, soy hingeniero hindustrial, y trabajo con un ordenador 8 horas, y mi empresa me paga muy bien mis servicios, así que creo que en mi caso mi trabajo vale lo que me pagan. Lógicamente, curro en la privada y hay que ganarse el puesto, las responsabilidades y el sueldo.

No soy una charo o funcivago muevepapeles fumacigarros tomacafeses, atontao.


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Pues si es espabilado y ha montado una empresa de reformas con 35, a los 45 puede estar contratando obras y mirando como curran sus empleados.



Espabilado no es: dejo de estudiar con 14 años y ahora tiene 23, es decir que ha tardado casi 10 años en encontrar su gran oportunidad laboral que consiste en cobrar poco más de 1000 euros.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

Encima en Galicia. Ése pasa más frío que el perro un gitano.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Feb 2022)

Aquellos tiempos en que cualquier matao se levantaba de 3 a 5k en la construcción 

Y ahora, celebrando ganar 1000 euros


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Encima en Galicia. Ése pasa más frío que el perro un gitano.



Y donde más kakunados hay. 

Le veo mas futuro montarse una funeraria.


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquellos tiempos en que cualquier matao se levantaba de 3 a 5k en la construcción
> 
> Y ahora, celebrando ganar 1000 euros



Próximamente,

Currarás for nothing y serás happy!


----------



## Shudra (15 Feb 2022)

Los goyim trabajando en la construcción y la Montero tocándose el coño viviendo del Estado.
Buenos goyim, trabajad y dejaos el cuerpo mientras nosotros parasitamos vuestro esfuerzo.


----------



## RRMartinez (15 Feb 2022)

Pues algunos se tiran 4 años o más en la Huniversidad para cobrar menos o para vivir de papi estudiando una oposición que nunca aprueban.


----------



## Pat Garrett (15 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquellos tiempos en que cualquier matao se levantaba de 3 a 5k en la construcción
> 
> Y ahora, celebrando ganar 1000 euros



Ni tanto ni tan poco. Eso de que cualquier matao se levantaba 5000 euros es exagerado.

Un buen profesional, trabajando a metros, y currando 10-12 horas al día, o fines de semana, sí que ganaba ese dinero (bruto). Unos 60.000 al año, de los cuales quedaban unos 3200 netos en 14 pagas. Pero currabas como un cabrón.

No hay muchos trabajos ahora donde siendo un novato o tu primer trabajo, ganes más de mil euros sin echar horas ni fines de semana.


----------



## teperico (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



A los 45 ya se habrá montado su propio negocio y hará remar a otros para él


----------



## Napalm (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Me pisaste la respuesta.

El plan estaría bien si te dedicas a ahorrar durante 10 o 15 años a lo bestia y cuando estés rozando los 40 te pones por tu cuenta. Contratas dos albañiles y tú te dedicas a cerrar trabajos.

Pero mucho me temo que de esos 1000€ va ha ahorrar 0


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Estudiando para el ladrillo.
> 
> Menudo futuro.



¿desprecias la albañilería?

estamos buenos...


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando leo a sanitarios u otros pedir la jubilación anticipada me quedo a cuadros. 
Aún no acabo de entender por qué no se da la jubilación anticipada a los del sector de la construcción. 

Respecto de las enfermedades profesionales del ámbito de la construcción que se dan con más frecuencia tendremos que señalar:


Bursitis de rodilla (profesionales que pasan mucho tiempo con las rodillas apoyadas en el suelo). Provienen de inflamaciones y desajustes del líquido sinovial.
Tendinitis del manguito rotador. El hombro es otra articulación sensible y que afecta a trabajadores que manipulan cargas pesadas, sobre todo en el plano vertical.
Epicondilitis (codo): En la inserción de los músculos del antebrazo en el codo, que puede presentar inflamación por exceso de fatiga. Muy habitual en los trabajos manuales, puesto que la musculatura del antebrazo se activa en la función de agarre de objetos, que es especialmente molesta cuando se trata de sujetar objetos pesados a la vez que voluminosos lo que obliga a hacer la presa con mucha fuerza, pero con un ángulo de trabajo dificultado por la gran apertura que su tamaño exige a la mano (tuberías y otros objetos voluminosos y pesados). Los ferrallistas, por ejemplo padecen mucho esta enfermedad que se puede hacer crónica.
Enfermedades profesionales en el ámbito de la construcción (adlerabogados.es)

Grupo 1. Enfermedades profesionales causadas por agentes químicos. Metales como el cromo, mercurio, níquel, arsénico o plomo; otros agentes químicos como los halógenos (cloro, flúor), ácidos inorgánicos (nítrico, sulfúrico), ácidos orgánicos, alcoholes, hidrocarburos aromáticos (benceno, xileno, tolueno) o poliuretano, etc. son algunos de los incluidos en este grupo. 
Grupo 2. Enfermedades profesionales causadas por agentes físicos. Algunos ejemplos son: ruido, vibraciones, movimientos repetitivos y posturas forzadas, radiaciones ionizantes, calor, frío, etc. 
Grupo 3. Enfermedades profesionales causadas por agentes biológicos. Bacterias, hongos, virus capaces de provocar diversas enfermedades infecciosas y parasitarias, son algunos de los ejemplos incluidos en este apartado. 
Grupo 4. Enfermedades profesionales causadas por inhalación de sustancias y agentes no comprendidos en otros apartados. Como son: polvo de sílice, de carbón, de amianto, de talco, metálicos, etc. 
Grupo 5. Enfermedades profesionales de la piel causada por sustancias y agentes no comprendidos en los anteriores apartados: metales, polvos de madera, productos farmacéuticos, etc. 
Grupo 6. Enfermedades profesionales causadas por agentes carcinógenos: amianto, aminas aromáticas, arsénico, benceno y otros disolventes, cadmio, cromo, etc.

En el apartado 2.A.01, “Hipoacusia o sordera provocada por el ruido”, describen como ocupaciones trabajos que exponen a ruidos continuos cuyo nivel sonoro diario equivalente sea igual o superior a 80 decibelios 

etc......etc.

Maquetación 1 (saludlaboralmadrid.es)


----------



## lokeno100 (15 Feb 2022)

En España apenas hay albañiles, sin embargo, das una patada a una piedra y salen millones de ingenieros.

saludos.


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿desprecias la albañilería?
> 
> estamos buenos...



¿Quién dijo semejante cosa?


----------



## wopa (15 Feb 2022)

Este año, con la subida, ya hay RGI de 1.300 euros. Ahora dile tú a Mohamed o a Kevin-Patricio que vaya al andamio por mil euros.


----------



## Kukulkam (15 Feb 2022)

Yo trabajaba en verticales reparando edificios etc, es decir un albañil pintor colgado

Me metí después de dejar la informática mantenimiento a empresas y charos

Al aire libre se trabaja mejor, y sin trato humano, un plus, con mis podcast aho colgado pintando

No obstante dure 3 años con las cuerdas, después me fui a Filipinas y en 2020 tardío mi mejor amigo BTC y Fantom me sacaron de pobre

Ahora miro Villas en Tailandia de alquiler por 1000$ al mes, soy un nómada digital

Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Mohamed o Kevin Patricio si quieren una mansión la okupan y listo.

Encima recibirán subvencion.


----------



## Soberano (15 Feb 2022)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Yo trabajaba en verticales reparando edificios etc, es decir un albañil pintor colgado
> 
> Me metí después de dejar la informática mantenimiento a empresas y charos
> 
> ...



Solo te queda ir a Galicia a cuidar vacas.

La cuadratura del ciírculo.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Además del enchufe para entrar en la fundacion


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> En España apenas hay albañiles, sin embargo, das una patada a una piedra y salen millones de ingenieros.
> 
> saludos.



así es, desde la explosión de la burbuja hacia 2007 la implosión ha sido brutal, el arrase ha sido tal que en la pequeña recuperación de obras que hay ahora nos hemos dado cuenta de que hay un agujero enorme generacional, de modo que prácicamente, salvo los veteranos que ya tenían experiencia pre burbuja, la gran mayoría del gremio son extranjeros

ya hay pocos Españoles por debajo de cierta edad y con experiencia/nivel


----------



## noseyo (15 Feb 2022)

Realiza curso formación ,pero gana más de mil euros al mes en la construcción , ya esto es de comedia


----------



## IMPULSES (15 Feb 2022)

En España vamos a terminar construyendo casas para dar cabida a toda África y parte de Sudamérica.....esta claro cual es el I+D del "espoñolisto" "er ladrillo " con precios ilógicos...

En fin, así nos va,enterrando en vida a las futuras familias españolas (hipotecón mediante ) y entre tanto regalándole de todo a la población invasora.


----------



## ekOz (15 Feb 2022)

8 horas? Se nota que recién empieza, cuando empiezen los "poya que estás", se transforma en 11/12h fácil, con horario partido y llegando a la casa con las fuerzas justas para tirarse a la cama, por un sueldo de mierda, una maravilla!


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Me pisaste la respuesta.
> 
> El plan estaría bien si te dedicas a ahorrar durante 10 o 15 años a lo bestia y cuando estés rozando los 40 te pones por tu cuenta. Contratas dos albañiles y tú te dedicas a cerrar trabajos.
> 
> Pero mucho me temo que de esos 1000€ va ha ahorrar 0



es que esto es la clave de todo, aquí todo el mundo piensa que lo que no sea empezar canando dos mil leuros es una mierda profesión sin futuro ni nada, o que hay que ser ingeniero sí o sí, o que si el título de la universidad X es una mierda que lo que vale es el del MIT

que no, que no, coóne, que lo que hace falta es alfabetizarnos financieramente, que salimos el 99,9% de la universidad analfabetos financieramente

eso, primer punto... el segundo es que, evidentemente, para ejecutar los razonamientos financieros más básicos has de tener la capacidad de renuncia
si el pavo este que gana 1000 y probablemente viva en casa de sus padres, y tiene el autocontrol suficiente para guardar una parte razonable, podrá lograr algo, si no... pues a ser un eterno esclavo de las costumbres consumistas y de los créditos a consumo.


----------



## Plasta (15 Feb 2022)

Yo trabajé menos de un año en la obra y huí como una rata de ese ambiente.
Por lo visto ahora el peso lo levantan máquinas y los compañeros de aventuras son maravillosos.
Debe ser para el relevo generacional, como a los 45 años ya casi el 100% están forrados...


----------



## Vulcan86 (15 Feb 2022)

si es tan Bueno que vayan “ellas”


----------



## John Connor (15 Feb 2022)

Joder, como ha cambiado la pelicula.

Resulta que ahora para ser paleta tiene que sacarse un titulo y entra ganando "mas de mil euros".

Entiendo que a este chaval no le ha contado nadie como funcionaba el tema hace 15 - 16 anios. Mejor que siga sin enterarse, que se quita de paleta se hace nini.


----------



## Max da Costa (15 Feb 2022)

Mucho mejor que prueben estos trabajos los políticos primero, y luego nos cuenten a ver qué tal.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Feb 2022)

*Para el palillero subnormal muertodehambre que abrió el hilo y los retrasados de paguita a un céntimo el post que responden que qué bien *










Lola Ortiz, la tronista de 'MYHYV' que asegura que "gano más que un médico"


La joven habla de su situaciónm económica en una entrevista concedida a su amigo Noel Bayarri para Mtmad




www.elconfidencial.com




*Lola Ortiz, la tronista de 'MYHYV' que asegura que "gano más que un médico"*
*La joven habla de su situación económica en una entrevista concedida a su amigo Noel Bayarri para Mtmad*

*




*










Lola Ortiz: Gano más dinero que un médico


Lola Ortiz habla de su situación económica




www.lavanguardia.com




*Lola Ortiz asegura que “gana más dinero que un médico”*


Sin embargo, el momento más llamativo de la entrevista ha llegado cuando la joven, de 30 años, ha desvelado sin pelos en la lengua el dinero que gana:* “¿Ganas más que un médico al mes?”*, le ha preguntado su compañero de show televisivo.

*”¿Cuánto gana un médico?” *quería saber ella, obteniendo como respuesta* ”entre 3.000 y 5.000 euros al mes”*. En ese momento *Lola *se ha mostrado sincera: *“Sí, gano más que un médico. He empezado a ganar más ahora que estoy trabajando más. Estoy muy contenta porque me quiero comprar una casa a las afueras de Madrid. Estoy ahorrando*”, ha contestado sonriente.


----------



## noseyo (15 Feb 2022)

Esta en un curso , por lo tanto no me vengas trabaja 8 horas , 1000 euros en la construcción es una mierda , primero te formas ,eso de estar formándote pero trabajando 8 horas no me cuadra , y si está en verdad estará deslomando llevando materiales y pasta , de arriba abajo , aquí te lo pintan como si fuese un paseo , si te estás formando , como cojones ya estar trabajando 8 horas , pues fácil será peón de peones y eso que gana tanto como un oficial jajajaja , así están las viviendas de ahora , que tiran cable hasta por el suelo ,y el nivel lo usan para apoyar el bocadillo


----------



## sikBCN (15 Feb 2022)

Los chavales de +18 años QUE NO CURRAN ES PORQUE NO QUIEREN.

Hay muchísimo trabajo,pero solo quieren DE LO SUYO y con padres MUY FLOJOS QUE LES DAN PAGUITA PAL FINDE, pues no quiere trabajar hasta NO HABER ESTUDIAO BIEN DE LO MIO!!.

No falla, mi tía no le suelta un euro a su nene de 21 años...y vaya si trabaja, todos los veranos de "lo que sea" y vive de eso todo el año, NO HAY NIÑOS RATA LO QUE HAY SON PADRES FLOJOS.

unos putos vagos, no tiene excusa.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

Mil euros por trabajar de albañil es una puta mierda, y presumir de ello ya es dar pena más que otra cosa. Luego todo se te va en impuestos. Que te lo intenten vender como algo genial, dice mucho de lo que es España a día de hoy.
Mientras tú te deslomas otros parasitan a través de tu esfuerzo.


----------



## maggneto (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

Leyendo comentarios parece que el mundo se lleva con un teléfono y un ordenador...los oficios existirán toda la puta vida y quién se crea que ser albañil es una deshonra o es de inútiles yo le digo que es un oficio complicado y se necesita técnica y huevos.
El ambiente laboral es bueno, hoy día hay maquinas que te ahorran esfuerzos, es un sector con poco desempleo y si eres bueno ganas buena pasta.
Electricistas, fontaneros, mecánicos, soldadores etc son buenos oficios y mejor que toda tu puta vida delante de un ordenador introduciendo datos rodeado de amargados envidiosos.


----------



## D´Omen (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Bueno, eso mismo he pensado yo pero viendo como esta el sector igual está de encargado, o se ha montado su empresilla especializado en alguna historia tipo reformas de locales o madera o yo que sé, hoy en día ya todo no es la obra nueva paco donde trabajas cuando te llaman


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Toda la verdad del mundo. Hay que añadir que es un sector ABSOLUTAMENTE CICLICO tiene de promedio 7 años buenos y otraos 7 malos. El que tienes cabeza promedia los dos con trabajo y sus cuentas en orden, el que se lo pule todo en los buenos pasa las de Cain en los malos.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

«Acusan a la gente joven de falta de ganas, pero depende. Hay muchos que no tienen ganas ni de coger una escoba para barrer en casa, pero también se padecen jornadas de 12 horas por 700 euros. Ahora que sí que es cierto que muchas veces falta voluntad de trabajar. Porque si hubiera, *con la cantidad de personas que se necesitan para la construcción, la fontanería o la electricidad*, no habría tanta oferta», zanja. Él no ha perdido la oportunidad de su vida. 


Muchos burbujistas se sentirán identificados


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> 8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...
> 
> Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?



Dais asco los idiotas a sueldo de CMs, cualquier tema y a soltar chorradas.

Otro al ignore, lefazoflash.


----------



## Pirro (15 Feb 2022)

Con 23 años la espalda no duele y 1000€ cagados saben a puta gloria bendita.


----------



## Marvelita (15 Feb 2022)

cuando con 35 años parezca que tiene 55 vera de lo que le ha valido su ilusion.

El de albañil es uno de los muchos oficios que se van y estan automatizando. Mas le habria valido no dejar electricidad que el electricista si que no se puede automatizar asi como asi por las averias mas que nada, los montajes de las maquinas que automatizan la construccion, los mantenimientos electromecanicos,e tc...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Feb 2022)

Me parece bien que los chavales españoles no quieran trabajar ni hacer nada mientras haya un sólo Mena cobrando paguitas o inmigrantes cobrando RGI por tocarse los huevos. Aquí o folla todo el mundo o la puta al río.

El primer paso para arreglar el país es destruir el sistema actual hasta los cimientos, y eso se hace dejando de remar.


----------



## ray merryman (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Si tiene un poco de cabeza y aprende de verdad el oficio,con 45 años a poco que sea serio trabajando no le va a faltar trabajo(aunque en teoría faltarían 20 años y al igual el meteorito ya ha llegado).
Sobre todo a nivel de pueblos y ciudades pequeñas nadie quiere meter en su casa a un rumano o un peruano que es "oficial" y no sabe ni cojer la "catalana" y eso es así,conozco a amas de uno ganando más de 3.000 al mes,eso sí currando bien y siendo serios.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

Para poneros un ejemplo:

En Japón el que se quiere ir a vivir allí y no sabe inglés, no sabe japonés y no sabe hacer nada se mete a albañil. Si vas a pelo es a lo único que aspirarás, la diferencia es que allí cobras mucho más que aquí, a pesar de ser honrado, no esta visto como la cuna del éxito y mucho menos para presumir de ello o que sea para gente joven. Si eres joven y eres albañil en Japón, es porque estas desesperado o no te queda otro remedio.

Aquí, presumiendo y promocionándolo como algo genial. Es el sinónimo del fracaso de una sociedad conformista. Allí al menos eres consciente de que tus impuestos se nota que están pagados, y no hay moronegrada. Aquí ya sabes a donde van a ir.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Y dentro de 30 años con suerte podrá seguir cobrando 1000 euros y viviendo en casapapis.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

el chaval vive en España, no en Japón.

mejor no trates de aplicar estándares japoneses a España.



Akira. dijo:


> Para poneros un ejemplo:
> 
> En Japón el que se quiere ir a vivir allí y no sabe inglés, no sabe japonés y no sabe hacer nada se mete a albañil. Si vas a pelo es a lo único que aspirarás, la diferencia es que allí cobras mucho más que aquí, a pesar de ser honrado, no esta visto como la cuna del éxito y mucho menos para presumir de ello o que sea para gente joven. Si eres joven y eres albañil en Japón, es porque estas desesperado o no te queda otro remedio.
> 
> Aquí, presumiendo y promocionándolo como algo genial. Es el sinónimo del fracaso de una sociedad conformista. Allí al menos eres consciente de que tus impuestos se nota que están pagados, y no hay moronegrada. Aquí ya sabes a donde van a ir.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> el chaval vive en España, no en Japón.
> 
> mejor no trates de aplicar estándares japoneses a España.



Solo comparo la mentalidad de otros países. Es el que me ha venido a la cabeza pero podría decir cualquier otro. No trates de defenderlo. En un país donde para ser camarero parece que tengas que hacer una carrera y un master, no hay nada que deba sorprenderte.


----------



## el violador de mentes (15 Feb 2022)

Mira, un chaval trabajador, vamos a burlarnos de él los comedoritos y ninis.


----------



## Lian (15 Feb 2022)

No se por que se critica la profesión, es una mas de tantas... parece que hoy día si no eres un pica-teclas no eres nada, y eso que algunos de esos pica-teclas se pasan el día en frente de una pantalla por 17K al año, en fin...

Si el chico tiene ilusión por ese trabajo no veo cual es el problema. Yo no trabajo en el sector pero tampoco me hubiera importado, eso de construir me gusta, lo que pasa, que como en todos los trabajos, cuando un sector no está regulado, pagan mal, se hacen horas de mas o te usan como mula de carga sin enseñarte nada, es cuando se demoniza este trabajo, pero como pasa en todos, no solo en este. 

Cobrar 1000€ para EMPEZAR no está mal cuando estás APRENDIENDO un oficio. Con los años, como en todos los trabajos, con la experiencia podrás promocionar y ganar mas... pero claro, en burbuja todos quieren ganar 3000k nada mas empezar y trabajar 4 horas, que mas es de tontos.

PD: la gente a estas alturas no se ha dado cuenta aún (tiene cojones para ser un foro de economía...) que el problema no son los sueldos de los trabajos...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

¿Y qué crees que aporta comparar con la mentalidad de otros países?

No se puede andar por ahí haciendo cherripiquing de ese, a lo mejor la mentalidad de los jóvenes japoneses de su edad tiene otras taras bastante más aberrantes a que él esté orgulloso de su trabajo y un japo desprecie la albañilería.



Akira. dijo:


> Solo comparo la mentalidad de otros países. Es el que me ha venido a la cabeza pero podría decir cualquier otro. No trates de defenderlo. En un país donde para ser camarero parece que tengas que hacer una carrera y un master, no hay nada que deba sorprenderte.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> No se por que se critica la profesión, es una mas de tantas... parece que hoy día si no eres un pica-teclas no eres nada, y eso que algunos de esos pica-teclas se pasan el día en frente de una pantalla por 17K al año, en fin...
> 
> Si *el chico tiene ilusión por ese trabajo* no veo cual es el problema.




ese es el problema!


----------



## Vercingetorix (15 Feb 2022)

Joder, 1.000 euros al mes

¿Cuantos años hay que estudiar par eso?

Menudo chollo


----------



## kawaiidesu (15 Feb 2022)

Es real o un anuncio?? xD


----------



## Genofinder (15 Feb 2022)

Yo hice uno de encofrador cuando tenia 20 años que justo me pilló en la epoca de Aznar y teniamos trabajo de sobra, me dió para comprar piso , coche y vivir como un rey, hasta que entraron Los socialistas y se fué todo a la mierda.


----------



## Jasa (15 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Mil euros por trabajar de albañil es una puta mierda, y presumir de ello ya es dar pena más que otra cosa. Luego todo se te va en impuestos. Que te lo intenten vender como algo genial, dice mucho de lo que es España a día de hoy.
> Mientras tú te deslomas otros parasitan a través de tu esfuerzo.



Es lo que cobra un aprendiz, a ver si ahora hay que pagar a alguien 5000 euros de primera.

Son trabajos duros (como muchos), pero también gratificantes para muchas personas ya que ves el resultado final de tu trabajo, lo veo más gratificante que el llevar la contabilidad, por muy sentado que estés.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Y qué crees que aporta comparar con la mentalidad de otros países?
> 
> No se puede andar por ahí haciendo cherripiquing de ese, a lo mejor la mentalidad de los jóvenes japoneses de su edad tiene otras taras bastante más aberrantes a que él esté orgulloso de su trabajo y un japo desprecie la albañilería.



Pues pregúntale a cualquier albañil ya curradete que le parece que un joven con toda la vida por delante, que debería estar ganándose la vida de otro modo, se meta albañil y le parezca la creme dela creme.
Yo lo veo como última opción, no como una gran oportunidad como te lo venden. Hace bastantes años esto no estaba visto así, si no sabías hacer la o con un canuto, pues ya sabes.


----------



## Lian (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ese es el problema!



Pues como ha dicho otro forero mas atrás, estas profesiones han existido siempre y seguirán existiendo por naturaleza propia, y lo que se ha comentado, el mundo no funciona solo desde un teléfono y un pc...


----------



## el violador de mentes (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> ¿Hay que estar muy en forma para ser albañil? Es más cuestión de maña que de fuerza, responde. «*Yo he visto a gente muy fuerte, en plan 'levanto 120 kilos en el gimnasio', pero después no saben coger un peso*. Aun así, no es como antes. Ahora cuando un saco pesa más de 25 kilos, ya lo levantas con un carretillo. Ni esto es tan duro ni está mal pagado, para nada», mantiene.



Eso es porque en el gimnasio no se entrena lo más importante para estar fuerte... *los dedos*. De qué sirve tener bíceps gigante si las garras las tienes de mujer por no haberlas usado nunca. Es como una grúa con un contrapeso de 100 toneladas, pero que no agarra.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno, eso mismo he pensado yo pero viendo como esta el sector igual está de encargado, o se ha montado su empresilla especializado en alguna historia tipo reformas de locales o madera o yo que sé, hoy en día ya todo no es la obra nueva paco donde trabajas cuando te llaman



Yo no soy albañil pero tengo un oficio parecido y mi salud está impecable. El rabo se me pone que en la punta se puede dormir un pavo, he estrenado unos cuantos coches el último un BMW y tengo más vehículos y propiedades..te vengo a decir que los pulsa teclas aparte de amargados acaban todos con las cervicales jodidas y el colon de estar sentados además del mal color de cara...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues pregúntale a cualquier albañil ya curradete que le parece que un joven con toda la vida por delante, que debería estar ganándose la vida de otro modo, se meta albañil y le parezca la creme dela creme.



yo los que conozco y son buenos lo que hacen es meter pasta al cajón, imponiendo sus precios y plazos, porque ahora mismo anda todo el mundo detrás de ellos

hablo de ahora


----------



## supercuernos (15 Feb 2022)

No me parece mal, un aprendiz, 1000 euros, empezando a cotizar, a forjarse como hombre y ser humano, pagar sus primeras facturas, en definitiva, ser adulto y responsable con un trabajo bien hecho. 

Es mejor que estar en casa, pajeandose como un puto mono, entre videojuegos y macarrones de la mama...sino le gustaba estudiar, es mejor aprender un oficio.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Pues como ha dicho otro forero mas atrás, estas profesiones han existido siempre y seguirán existiendo por naturaleza propia, y lo que se ha comentado, el mundo no funciona solo desde un teléfono y un pc...



pero lo más importante es que el chaval se expresa con ilusión y hay mucho frustrado al que eso le arde

si le arde... desea que se estrelle

a esto se reduce el problema de los comentarios negativos, porque quejarse de que un chaval empiece con 23 ganando mil pavos /ocho oras no le puede parecer un desdoro a nadie


----------



## rafabogado (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Es verdad y lo suscribo, pero eso viene a pasar en todas las profesiones y oficios.

La gente buena y que hace trabajo fino trabaja lo que quiere y cobra lo que quiere. Yo conozco a algunos que están como tu padre... y otros que hicieron las américas en Marbella, para trabajar solo a ricos árabes y rusos. Son buenos, cobran x10 a ricos, aguantan caprichos (porque los ricos pagarán más, pero también marean x10) y ahí están tan contentos los buenos tapiceros, los buenos albañiles, los ebanistas finos, etc.

Gente que da resultados "del montón" hay a patadas y no es difícil encontrarlos. Para enfoscar una pared medio bien te valen... ahora, si quieres alicatar un cuarto de baño con mármol caro y todo puesto "al milímetro", tienes que pagar a la mejor gente.

La gente buena en sus oficios cobra bastante más que un ingeniero, arquitecto y abogado.


----------



## Genis Vell (15 Feb 2022)

Lo que chirría del asunto y suena a publirreportaje inventado desde cero, es que tiene famila que de dedica a ello y el mozo dejo de estudiar a los 14 años, esas dos condiciones le hubieran llevado ineludiblemente a probar en el andamio mucho antes y no 9 años después.

A los de que es un trabajo sin futuro y que la automatización de lo va a llevar por delante... Pfff qué pereza contestarlo, no entienden que todo no es construcción nueva y que la automatización tiene unos límites y rangos bien definidos y no, por ahora y ni en muchos años los robots van a suplir la mano de obra en la construcción o reformas.
Ahora vendrá el listoc a poner un vídeo de Boston dyñamics con un robot apilando tochos en un ambiente controlado, conectado a la red y con la soltura de un niño de 3 años... Diciendo pero es que esto es solo el principio gñe, ya verás en 5 años...


----------



## Lian (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pero lo más importante es que el chaval se expresa con ilusión y hay mucho frustrado al que eso le arde
> 
> si le arde... desea que se estrelle
> 
> a esto se reduce el problema de los comentarios negativos, porque quejarse de que un chaval empiece con 23 ganando mil pavos /ocho oras no le puede parecer un desdoro a nadie



Y así está este país, lleno de chavales preocupados por lo que pasa en Twitter o como ha quedado el Sevilla, mientras la mama les hace la cama y les lava los calzoncillos.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Es verdad y lo suscribo, pero eso viene a pasar en todas las profesiones y oficios.
> 
> La gente buena y que hace trabajo fino trabaja lo que quiere y cobra lo que quiere. Yo conozco a algunos que están como tu padre... y otros que hicieron las américas en Marbella, para trabajar solo a ricos árabes y rusos. Son buenos, cobran x10 a ricos, aguantan caprichos (porque los ricos pagarán más, pero también marean x10) y ahí están tan contentos los buenos tapiceros, los buenos albañiles, los ebanistas finos, etc.
> 
> ...



Es como lo acabas de decir. Los oficiales de élite ganan lo que quieren.
En la costa del Sol a finales de los 90 un tío con cojones cobraba a metros poniendo solerias o levantando tabiques y 500.000 pesetas tenían la culpa cada mes y muchos eran castellanos, extremeños, etc y los viernes a medio día salían echando fuego al pueblo a follar a la parienta.


----------



## geral (15 Feb 2022)

En el mercado hay más señoritos de ordenador que albañiles. Lógico que los segundos ganen más. El albañil que me hace las cosas a mí tiene 57 años y está mucho mejor que muchos oficistas. Desde luego muchisimo más fuerte y con mejor caracter. Lleva un peon (que va cambiando) para hacer lo más duro, que tampoco es tanto. No creo que ningún mes se enchufe menos de 3.000€ y con piso en Valencia, Chalet en Calicanto y furgoneta nueva mercedes.


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Feb 2022)

¿Cómo la gente no se mete en esto?

Resulta que en 2005 pasaba lo mismo, pero no se levantaban más de 1.000 euros: se levantaban 3.000 en muchos casos.

Y en 2008 a la puta calle todos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Feb 2022)

hay una serie de curros en los que no hace falta mucha formacion y meterse una década de masters y mierdas perdiendo el tiempo.

El ejemplo más claro es el de pintor.

Yo recomendaría hacer ADE y a la vez hacerse pintor....de esa manera te puedes auto-organizar tus finanzas.

Pintores sacándose pastizal por una cosa sencilla, con carga de trabajo para meses, puedes subcontratar, con un nivelillo de ingles normal puedes viajar (o podías) viajar al extranjero y sacarte un pastizal, conoces gente porque cada casa es un mundo.

El típico trabajo que todo el mundo desprecia ...pero los propios pintores tampoco hacen ostentación para evitar que más gente se meta.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Cómo la gente no se mete en esto?
> 
> Resulta que en 2005 pasaba lo mismo, pero no se levantaban más de 1.000 euros: se levantaban 3.000 en muchos casos.
> 
> Y en 2008 a la puta calle todos.



A la calle los afortunados. Muchos se arruinaron con los pagarés impagados.


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> hay una serie de curros en los que no hace falta mucha formacion y meterse una década de masters y mierdas perdiendo el tiempo.
> 
> El ejemplo más claro es el de pintor.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con lo de pintor, que es una profesión de alta exposición a agentes tóxicos. Eres carne de cáncer de vejiga a largo plazo.

A mi es una profesión que me echa para atrás no por el trabajo en sí, sino por la exposición constante a productos tóxicos inhalados.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Feb 2022)

1000 euros por deslomarte y sin sobre en B jajajajajjaja


----------



## Marvelita (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Cómo la gente no se mete en esto?
> 
> Resulta que en 2005 pasaba lo mismo, pero no se levantaban más de 1.000 euros: se levantaban 3.000 en muchos casos.
> 
> Y en 2008 a la puta calle todos.



en el 2008 se fue a la puta calle los albañiles, el ingeniero de caminos y la arquitecta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Cómo la gente no se mete en esto?
> 
> Resulta que en 2005 pasaba lo mismo, pero no se levantaban más de 1.000 euros: se levantaban 3.000 en muchos casos.
> 
> Y en 2008 a la puta calle todos.



Los que hacian 3000 que ya te digo yo que muchos menos de los que dicen no metian menos de 60-70 horas a la semana, esos eran destajistas y raro son los que te encuentras en destajo por encima de 40 tacos. Esos sos curros para chavales que tienen un patrimonio por hacer, todos sin excepcion en cuanto pueden lo dejan porque saben que ese dinero les quita años de vida. No digais gilipolleces.

Por otra parte me encanta Burbuja... los mismos langostos que dicen que la juventud no vale una mierda porque no sirven para currar se indigna cuando alguno curra de algo "indigno". EN fin... Hezpaña en estado puro.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> 8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...
> 
> Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?



"el sueldo ya supera los 1000€"

Chulisimo oigan

¡Qué chulada de sociedad nos está quedando!


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Cómo la gente no se mete en esto?
> 
> Resulta que en 2005 pasaba lo mismo, pero no se levantaban más de 1.000 euros: se levantaban 3.000 en muchos casos.
> 
> Y en 2008 a la puta calle todos.



hay un círculo vicioso muy perro en todo esto

--> el hilo demuestra el desprecio generalizado del joven español medio por el oficio, no es una cuestión solo de sueldos
--> apenas hay Españoles interesados en el oficio
--> tampoco queremos tener inmigrantes, que son los que lo están copando
--> y claro, a la hora de hacer una reforma... se nos hace muy caro también lo que nos cobran
--> hacerlo uno mismo tampoco... que eso es trabajo manual bajo y vil

(ojo, no es una alusión personal, solo aprovecho tu mensaje para enlazar con el tono generalizado del hilo)


----------



## HATE (15 Feb 2022)

Yo voy a alguna obra donde los cabrones terminan de trabajar los viernes a las 13.


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hay un círculo vicioso muy perro en todo esto
> 
> --> el hilo demuestra el desprecio generalizado del joven español medio por el oficio, no es una cuestión solo de sueldos
> --> apenas hay Españoles interesados en el oficio
> ...



En el caso particular de la albañilería, hay cierta prevención en la gente por lo que ocurrió en 2008. No es tanto contra los oficios en sí mismos.

Hasta esa fecha, era un sector cojonudo: empleaba a cientos de miles de jóvenes, se ascendía rápido, habí atrabajo a mansalva, se echaban las horas que se querían, pagadas a veces a muy buen precio...

En aquella época era al revés: tonto había sido el que había despreciado los oficios por ir a la universidad y perder el tiempo allí para ganar menos aún, sin posibilidad de que pagaran horas extras.

Y de la noche a la mañana se fue todo a tomar por el culo.

Todos los albañiles a pasarlas putas o a reconvertirse, porque de repente sobraban el 80%.

El chaval es muy joven, y por eso no tiene esa impronta grabada en el cerebro.

Pero hay una historia detrás de todo esto, y no tan lejana, coma que la gente no aconseje alegremente a sus hijos dedicarse a la albañilería.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

Un chaval inteligente al fin. Se ha dado cuenta con 18 de lo que muchos con 30.


----------



## jaimegvr (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Quemado fisicamente, viogenizado y siendo un rechazado laboral por estar ya quemado.


----------



## nx- (15 Feb 2022)

Ahí,ahí que reme duro, que los chiringuitos feministas no se mantienen solos.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En el caso particular de la albañilería, hay cierta prevención en la gente por lo que ocurrió en 2008. No es tanto contra los oficios en sí mismos.
> 
> Hasta esa fecha, era un sector cojonudo: empleaba a cientos de miles de jóvenes, se ascendía rápido, habí atrabajo a mansalva, se echaban las horas que se querían, pagadas a veces a muy buen precio...
> 
> ...



da igual por dónde agarres el extremo, en este caso sí se cumple que en el punto medio está la virtud

en este foro se instauró un desprecio por el oficio y el sector que tampoco es racional

si se es bueno, se hace bien, se es cumplidor y leal... seguro que se ganará la vida mucho más que decentemente


----------



## sada (15 Feb 2022)

en un futuro cercano este tipo de profesional será el que gane un pastón. fontaneros, electricistas, carpinteros.. etc que ya se empiezan a cotizar como oro en paño.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "el sueldo ya supera los 1000€"
> 
> Chulisimo oigan
> 
> ¡Qué chulada de sociedad nos está quedando!



Pero un chaval aprendiendo con 20 años cuánto tiene que cobrar?
Ten en cuenta que para cobrar 1000€ netos entre irp y S.S se van casi otros 1000€. 
Ojalá pudiera todo el mundo ganar 3000 pavos pero eso solo está destinado para los foreros burbuja


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hay un círculo vicioso muy perro en todo esto
> 
> --> el hilo demuestra el desprecio generalizado del joven español medio por el oficio, no es una cuestión solo de sueldos
> --> apenas hay Españoles interesados en el oficio
> ...



Tal cual... Se desprecia un chaval con huevos aprendiendo un oficio, cobrando un sueldo de aprendizaje más que digno.
En general la sociedad no quiere doblar el lomo , son inútiles la mayoría. No saben poner un cuadro, arreglar una persiana, cambiar las pastillas del coche o pintar tu casa...en mis familia tengo unos cuantos "licenciados" que todo lo saben y siempre dicen que si han leído un libro que si hay un estudio que dice no se qué..auténticos inútiles y no tienen donde caerse muerto.
La mediocridad abunda y el que no tiene título es un no cualificado....les doy mil vueltas y vivo mejor que muchos. Es una cuestión de actitud en la vida y de amor propio.


----------



## XXavier (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Pues lo más probable es que tenga trabajo, e ingresos estables. A diferencia de muchos foreros a quienes les duele la espalda solo de pensar en un trabajo...


----------



## Salchichonio (15 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> 8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...
> 
> Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?



Claro, es que a un albañil hay que pagarle 3000€ .. es que me parto con vosotros


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Tal cual... Se desprecia un chaval con huevos aprendiendo un oficio, cobrando un sueldo de aprendizaje más que digno.
> En general la sociedad no quiere doblar el lomo , son inútiles la mayoría. No saben poner un cuadro, arreglar una persiana, cambiar las pastillas del coche o pintar tu casa...en mis familia tengo unos cuantos "licenciados" que todo lo saben y siempre dicen que si han leído un libro que si hay un estudio que dice no se qué..auténticos inútiles y no tienen donde caerse muerto.
> La mediocridad abunda y el que no tiene título es un no cualificado....les doy mil vueltas y vivo mejor que muchos. Es una cuestión de actitud en la vida y de amor propio.



luego estamos todo el tiempo criticando a los argentinos por eso, porque te dan unas chapas de teórica interminables... pero a la hora de la práctica ni a apretar un botón somos capaces

luego sale un chaval de estos encima con ilusión... y todo es teorizar-despreciar, que hagan eso los pringaos, pero por supuesto... que también hay que echar del país a toda la inmigración, mañana mismo...


----------



## XRL (15 Feb 2022)

el retrasado se piensa que toda la vida tendrá 20 años xd


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pues lo más probable es que tema trabajo, e ingresos estables. A diferencia de muchos foreros a quienes les duele la espalda solo de pensar en un trabajo...



Mi padre empezó de albañil a los 14 y entre el y mi madre sacaron dos hijos adelante. Pero vamos, plantea esta situación a los doriteros premium que no sacan una pezuña de casa si no es con promesas de 5000 euros mes.en un trabajo de tocarse los huevos, con oficina aclimatada y descanso a las 5 para tomar té con pastas.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

tú ya estás quemado en vida, con toda tu inteligencia... ya ves



jaimegvr dijo:


> Quemado fisicamente, viogenizado y siendo un rechazado laboral por estar ya quemado.


----------



## Popuespe (15 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Estudiando para el ladrillo.
> 
> Menudo futuro.



No está "estudiando para el ladrillo", si no para albañil, un oficio que desde luego no vale para cualquiera. Si el chaval es fino puede ganarse la vida honradamente y de sobra, aunque también podría estudiar programación o Ingeniería de Minas, que creo que en Mercadona van a meter reponedores en breve.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Si tu padre trabajaba siempre 8 horas en A, es muy afortunado y la empresa que lo ofrezca tendrá siempre gente dispuesta a trabajar con ella. Pero en muchas obras si trabajas 8 horas te miran mal y eso echa atrá a mucha gente como es lógico.

El publirreportaje demuestra que cuando se necesita gente de verdad, las empresas no importa formar a gente sin experiencia, aunque idealmente deberían quitar el límite de edad.

Y otra cuestión. ¿por qué el ejemplo de una mujer joven formándose para el ladrillo?


----------



## Play_91 (15 Feb 2022)

Lo dices como si meterse a la obra fuese la ostia no te jode.
Métete y nos cuentas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



con 45 será autónomo con 5 currelas en plantilla.

conozco uno asi y es rico a base de hacer presupuestos hinchadisimos.


----------



## Popuespe (15 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Encima en Galicia. Ése pasa más frío que el perro un gitano.



Resulta que la vida consiste en eso, amigo mío. Más pronto que tarde tendrás que darte cuenta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

en frente de mi casa están construyendo una casa. la he visto levantar desde los cimientos. La cuadrilla no deben ser más de 8 en total.. hay 2 que sueldan, el resto levantan tabiques, etc..

no los veo matarse, y lo dejan todo niquelado. cierto que tienen que subir sacos a la planta de arriba y hacer masa pero no están todo el día haciendo eso. no son jovenzuelos pero tampoco viegos. seguramente algunis sean gente del este. A parte del tiempo (clima) desde fuera no parece mal trabajo. no es un deslome continuado.


----------



## noseyo (15 Feb 2022)

No cuadra nada , si te estás formando no puedes estar trabajado 8 horas , por qué no te van a dejar poner ni un ladrillo , el edificio se tiene que hacer y no van a perder el tiempo de la obra en formarlo , como mucho a hacer pasta , subir y bajar pesos , y que lo traten como mierda , a mí no me cuadra ese artículo , para estar en una obra tienes que estar formado ,y saber poner una plomada , para hacer una pared y 1000 euros al mes en construcción es una mierda ,eso no lo pagaban ni a los sin papeles


----------



## Popuespe (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



¿Y qué pasa a los 45 años? ¿ pero usted ha visto un ladrillo alguna vez?, lo digo porque no tienen dientes, ni cuernos, ni son venenosos... prefiero mil veces tener que meterme albañil, que estar embarcado pescando por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## asiqué (15 Feb 2022)

No es para nada indigno ser un currela.


----------



## JimJones (15 Feb 2022)

Pues a currar coño, que no todo van a ser influencers e informáticos. Hace falta buenos profesionales, tanto como para hacer casas como para fabricar misiles, lo segundo no se puede hacer en esta mugre de pais, así que mejor albañil que peón en Amazon.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Feb 2022)

Manda cojones como que se nos quiera vender esto como triunfo.
Deslomarte durante 8 horas al día 5 días a la semana como mínimo por 1100 euros de mierda. No se nota ni nada la influencia del langostismo rancio en este artículo para hacernos pasar el remar machacándote a cambio de cuatro migajas como si fuera un triunfo o una gran oportunidad.


----------



## McLovin (15 Feb 2022)

Qué bien, ya estamos promocionando el ladrillo en los medios otra vez. Vamos a volver a principio del 2000 cuando la puta burbuja se formó: trabajo en la construcción para aburrir y albañiles ganando 3000 pavos comprando zulos y BMWs a todo trapo y de repente un buen día hace todo....pluf. A la mierda los sueldos de 3000 pavos, a la mierda los zulitos y a la mierda los BMWs. 

No aprendemos. Estamos al comienzo de otra burbuja GIGANTESCA. Simplemente viendo los precios del sector inmobiliario te das cuenta. Esto se empieza a desmadrar.


----------



## noseyo (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno ahora todo son fachas ventiladas y Pladur cada día hay menos que pongan ladrillo visto , miedo le daría ver lo que hay debajo de esto , dentro poco las obras serán , como los tentes


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Feb 2022)

España: el país en el que la esclavitud se vende como algo "chulísimo" salvo que seas inmigrante o gitano.
Luego se extrañarán de que cada vez haya más ninis y casapapis.


----------



## Cicciolino (15 Feb 2022)

Os habéis tragado enterito y sin rechistar un publirreportaje diseñado expresamente para echarle la culpa del paro a los propios parados, pero, bueno, como siempre.

Destaco entre todos los hijos de la gran pvta con pintas en los lomos que habéis hopinado al respecto en este hilo a esta alimaña:



Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...





Pat Garrett dijo:


> Yo no cargo sacos, salvo cuando hago chapuzas en casa o en el pueblo. *No soy albañil, soy hingeniero hindustrial*, y trabajo con un ordenador 8 horas, y mi empresa me paga muy bien mis servicios, así que creo que en mi caso mi trabajo vale lo que me pagan. Lógicamente, curro en la privada y hay que ganarse el puesto, las responsabilidades y el sueldo.
> 
> No soy una charo o funcivago muevepapeles fumacigarros tomacafeses, atontao.



Dice que ser albañil es lo mejor, como su papi, siempre en A, pero no sigue sus pasos y se hace henjiñÿllero.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> ES QUE ESA ES OTRA, LOS OBREROS DEBIERAN IR CON UNA MÁSCARA DE FILTROS TODA SU JORNADA LABORAL POR LO EXPUESTOS QUE ESTÁN



Habiendo FPP2 sobra


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Sentado en un ordenador sin hacer nada? Otro tonto que se cree que su trabajo vale más porque acaba con los cojones sudados y la espalda echa mierda de cargar sacos.



De estos está lleno el mundo. Fíjate si están equivocados que yo he preferido limpiar escaleras y cristales antes que seguir currando en el banco sentado, entrajado y aguantando langostos de mierda.

Si descuento los madrugones que me pegaba a las 6 de la mañana, llegar a casa a las 4 y pico para comer a las 5, gastarme 200€ en gasofa + el desgaste de coche, y soportar empresarios palilleros subnormales y viejos tocacojones en el banco, me salía más rentable limpiar cristales y comunidades por mi zona yendo a pie, levantándome más tarde, y currando bastante menos.


----------



## magnificent (15 Feb 2022)

1000 euros a cambio de destrozarte el cuerpo

A los 45 estará en la puta calle y en silla de ruedas


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Los chavales de +18 años QUE NO CURRAN ES PORQUE NO QUIEREN.
> 
> Hay muchísimo trabajo,pero solo quieren DE LO SUYO y con padres MUY FLOJOS QUE LES DAN PAGUITA PAL FINDE, pues no quiere trabajar hasta NO HABER ESTUDIAO BIEN DE LO MIO!!.
> 
> ...



Aquí tenemos a un mentiroso y orgulloso remero. El trabajo no dignifica, subnormal. Y no, no hay trabajo. Ahora vete a mentir a mediavida o a forocoches, subnormal.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Feb 2022)

Si un chaval que empieza de paleta es espabilado y le echa ganas puede levantarse mucho dinero y montar una empresa donde jamás le va a faltar trabajo. Ahora, si es el típico cenutrio que solo piensa en juerga, alcohol y putas pues lo lleva clarinete.


----------



## McLovin (15 Feb 2022)

Pero qué no queda mano de obra por qué? ¿A qué te refieres? Porque los chavales ya no quieren ir a la obra o por qué? Yo creo que si les ofrecen un buen dinero, irán.


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno, más que pasarse el día sentado, era pasarse las 8-9 horas sentado en esas sillas de mierda. Yo por suerte tanto como gestor de clientes como en caja me levantaba bastante, me gustaba ir a archivar y ordenar el archivo porque así te levantas bastante y te paseas por la oficina y el almacén, estirando las piernas y estando levantado. Claro era, esto solamente lo hacía los días flojos de clientes presenciales. Los días de pagar a hacienda, los 25 con las pagas, o los finales/principios de mes me pasaba casi todo el rato sentado en esas putas sillas de mierda soportando a maleducados. Esa mierda no está pagada, sobre todo si tienes un carácter como el mío, que te dan ganas de apretar cuellos a los subnormales con ínfulas o maleducados varios.

Prefería limpiar 5-6horas al día que currar en el banco, pues me levantaba más tarde, iba andando a la mayoría de sitios, hacía ejercicio, podía escuchar música y encima me pagaban. Era un puto regalo a comparación del banco. Y el precio/hora no difería apenas nada en la mayoría de bancos en los que estuve.


----------



## D´Omen (15 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Mil euros por trabajar de albañil es una puta mierda, y presumir de ello ya es dar pena más que otra cosa. Luego todo se te va en impuestos. Que te lo intenten vender como algo genial, dice mucho de lo que es España a día de hoy.
> Mientras tú te deslomas otros parasitan a través de tu esfuerzo.



Yo no creo que este mal para ser aprendiz. Que él dirá lo que sea pero la calificación que tiene es la de peón


----------



## ktini (15 Feb 2022)

Algunos no habeis tenido que entrar en un polyklin de una obra


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



lo más asombroso es que a la gente que parece que se le caen los anillos por trabajar, luego se desloman en un gimnasio y todavía pagan por ello.

( además esa sí que es una actividad para lerdos , como un burro dando vueltas a una noria . Aprender a construir te da incluso la opción de hacerte tu propia casa o por lo menos dirigir las obras sin tener que empeñarte toda la vida )


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Feb 2022)

No hay baby boom que demande casa.


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

Pues yo lo peor que llevaba era la diferencia de salarios con otros de las oficinas simplemente por la edad que tenían. Del orden del doble por hacer el mismo trabajo que yo y encima cerca de casa. 

Pero vamos, igual lo de currar en los bancos estaba bien antes del 2000, no te digo ni en la crisis, antes, cuando los que partían el bacalao eran los de las oficinas, y daba igual el puesto. Ahora ni el Director manda en su sucursal, te lo joden y tiran todo hacia atrás los del back office desde su puta ventanita de chat del skype de pago que ya no recuerdo el nombre. Y después da tu la cara y soporta los insultos y desprecios de los empresarios cuando les denegamos el descuento de letras y necesitan cash para ya porque o pagan impuestos o pagan a los curritos. 

La gente les tiene asco a los de los bancos, yo les tengo pena.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Feb 2022)

jajajajaja ya ni se esfuerzan...
no quedan ya tontos a los que engañar


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Feb 2022)

El cerrojazo de credito es inminente.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Feb 2022)

*"Trabajo 8 horas al dia en la obra"    *

PD- Buen chiste y buena historia de aliens !!!.


----------



## XXavier (15 Feb 2022)

No es así. El número de hipotecas, y su cuantía media, están aumentando...









INEbase / Industria, energía y construcción /Construcción y vivienda /Estadística de hipotecas / Últimos datos


INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística. National Statistics Institute. Spanish Statistical Office. El INE elabora y distribuye estadísticas de España. Este servidor contiene: Censos de Poblacón y Viviendas 2001, Información general, Productos de difusión, España en cifras, Datos coyunturales...




www.ine.es


----------



## El gostoso (15 Feb 2022)

Pobre infeliz


----------



## andresitozgz (15 Feb 2022)

La auténtica salud... después con 50 años y con la espalda destrozada y el 50% de rendimiento físico que un chaval de 25 años te mandan a la puta calle y estas muerto en vida.


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Feb 2022)

Mejor esto, no?








*Se salva el negro.


----------



## Okjito (15 Feb 2022)

En mi proceso mato por gente de 40 años que lleve currando desde los 20. Se les paga lo que piden...sobre todo soldadores, fontaneros y chispas.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



como el dice , con los años accedes a otras ramas menos sacrificadas en lo fisico , gruista .........


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Espabilado no es: dejo de estudiar con 14 años y ahora tiene 23, es decir que ha tardado casi 10 años en encontrar su gran oportunidad laboral que consiste en cobrar poco más de 1000 euros.



en tres años esta cobrando 2000€


----------



## Gamelin (15 Feb 2022)

Valiente basura y destrozándote el cuerpo. Por otro lado, fake.


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aquellos tiempos en que cualquier matao se levantaba de 3 a 5k en la construcción
> 
> Y ahora, celebrando ganar 1000 euros



Celebrar estar deslomándose y madrugando por un salario que no llega ni a la mitad de lo que supone un moronegro estándar con piso, paguita, comida, ropa y servicios básicos cubiertos para que pueda andar trapicheando o robando a voluntad. Paguitas que por cierto se están pagando con el dinero extraído de tu esfuerzo.

Ya hay que ser sucnormal. No digo que sea deshonroso, pues cada uno tiene sus necesidades, pero de ahí a celebrarlo estando las cosas como están....


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Solo te queda ir a Galicia a cuidar vacas.
> 
> La cuadratura del ciírculo.



en galicia


Bernaldo dijo:


> es que esto es la clave de todo, aquí todo el mundo piensa que lo que no sea empezar canando dos mil leuros es una mierda profesión sin futuro ni nada, o que hay que ser ingeniero sí o sí, o que si el título de la universidad X es una mierda que lo que vale es el del MIT
> 
> que no, que no, coóne, que lo que hace falta es alfabetizarnos financieramente, que salimos el 99,9% de la universidad analfabetos financieramente
> 
> ...



un albañil de 1ª cobra de 2000 parriba y el convenio de la construccion es mucho mejor k otros (metal p.ej.).


----------



## Hans_Asperger (15 Feb 2022)

@el avecrem de la paella ; @Aspergeralos40 , ahí teneis vuestra oportunidad...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

esto es un CISMA en BURBUJA


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Leyendo comentarios parece que el mundo se lleva con un teléfono y un ordenador...los oficios existirán toda la puta vida y quién se crea que ser albañil es una deshonra o es de inútiles yo le digo que es un oficio complicado y se necesita técnica y huevos.
> El ambiente laboral es bueno, hoy día hay maquinas que te ahorran esfuerzos, es un sector con poco desempleo y si eres bueno ganas buena pasta.
> Electricistas, fontaneros, mecánicos, soldadores etc son buenos oficios y mejor que toda tu puta vida delante de un ordenador introduciendo datos rodeado de amargados envidiosos.



un buen albañil si el kiere jamas estara en paro


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En el caso particular de la albañilería, hay cierta prevención en la gente por lo que ocurrió en 2008. No es tanto contra los oficios en sí mismos.
> 
> Hasta esa fecha, era un sector cojonudo: empleaba a cientos de miles de jóvenes, se ascendía rápido, habí atrabajo a mansalva, se echaban las horas que se querían, pagadas a veces a muy buen precio...
> 
> ...



Das en el clavo , la gente (excepto ciertos foreros) no desprecia los oficios pero con las crisis económicas constantes que sufrimos todo el mundo busca meter la cabeza en ramas donde más o menos hay estabilidad laboral:

-Sectores como sanidad,magisterio ,justicia ,administrativos para entrar en el sector público

-sector IT , si bien es cierto que es un sector con sus cosas malas ,hay trabajo


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues pregúntale a cualquier albañil ya curradete que le parece que un joven con toda la vida por delante, que debería estar ganándose la vida de otro modo, se meta albañil y le parezca la creme dela creme.
> Yo lo veo como última opción, no como una gran oportunidad como te lo venden. Hace bastantes años esto no estaba visto así, si no sabías hacer la o con un canuto, pues ya sabes.



mejor d mamporrero


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Lo que chirría del asunto y suena a publirreportaje inventado desde cero, es que tiene famila que de dedica a ello y el mozo dejo de estudiar a los 14 años, esas dos condiciones le hubieran llevado ineludiblemente a probar en el andamio mucho antes y no 9 años después.
> 
> A los de que es un trabajo sin futuro y que la automatización de lo va a llevar por delante... Pfff qué pereza contestarlo, no entienden que todo no es construcción nueva y que la automatización tiene unos límites y rangos bien definidos y no, por ahora y ni en muchos años los robots van a suplir la mano de obra en la construcción o reformas.
> Ahora vendrá el listoc a poner un vídeo de Boston dyñamics con un robot apilando tochos en un ambiente controlado, conectado a la red y con la soltura de un niño de 3 años... Diciendo pero es que esto es solo el principio gñe, ya verás en 5 años...



o como en eeuu casas de madera y carton y sin cimientos , viene un vendaval y todo el barrio a tomal pol culo


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En el caso particular de la albañilería, hay cierta prevención en la gente por lo que ocurrió en 2008. No es tanto contra los oficios en sí mismos.
> 
> Hasta esa fecha, era un sector cojonudo: empleaba a cientos de miles de jóvenes, se ascendía rápido, habí atrabajo a mansalva, se echaban las horas que se querían, pagadas a veces a muy buen precio...
> 
> ...



hoy en dia cuesta la ostia encontrar albañiles para reformas y cuando los encuentras t dan fecha pa dentro 3 meses


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> 1000 euros a cambio de destrozarte el cuerpo
> 
> A los 45 estará en la puta calle y en silla de ruedas



si no vas a decir algo sensato , mejor no opines


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> La auténtica salud... después con 50 años y con la espalda destrozada y el 50% de rendimiento físico que un chaval de 25 años te mandan a la puta calle y estas muerto en vida.



un albañil de 1ª de 45 años lleva a su lado un peon de18 k se come el trabajo duro


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (15 Feb 2022)

No me imagino yo a un podeguarro trabajando, como para verlos en una obra. 
Se está mejor cobrando en los chiringuitos chorras esos que les monta la excajera.


----------



## XXavier (15 Feb 2022)

Ya hemos tenido épocas con inflación, y no por eso se redujeron las operaciones hipotecarias. En esas condiciones, suben los intereses de las nuevas hipotecas, y con ello suben las cuotas mensuales, pero como los salarios también se revalúan con la inflación, resulta que se siguen pagando los plazos sin mayor problema.


----------



## Lonchafina (15 Feb 2022)

Hombre... 1000 euros en el bolsillo para irte de copas con los colegas los findes en casa de los papás está cojonudo. Ya me contarás después.


----------



## Lemavos (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya publicidad para encontrar remeros


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (15 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> en un futuro cercano este tipo de profesional será el que gane un pastón. fontaneros, electricistas, carpinteros.. etc que ya se empiezan a cotizar como oro en paño.



Un oficio que nadie mencioma y que viven de puta madre son los técnicos de ASCENSORES. Hay un puto ascensor en el 90% de edificios.


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> hoy en dia cuesta la ostia encontrar albañiles para reformas y cuando los encuentras t dan fecha pa dentro 3 meses



¿Y? preguntate por que nunca salen publireportajes de "faltan basureros" y siempre estamos con que "falta gente en la construcción"


----------



## iaGulin (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Pues probablemente mejor que a la mayoría de universitarios recién graduados en carreras de pinta y colorea.


----------



## El amigo (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Exactamente. 
Veremos si se puede levantar. O cuando le larguen a la calle por alguien más joven. A ver quién le contrata.


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

Pero que qujicas están hechos, mejor otro Nini para burbuja, cómo va a estar trabajando el chiquitín por 1000 euros y haciendo trabajo físico??

Mejor estar de casapapi, cobrando una paga o amargado en una oficina durante diez horas diarias con las piernas varicosas.

Leyendo los comentarios uno se da cuanta de quienes son los señoritos que no dan plazo al agua.


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Veremos si se puede levantar. O cuando le larguen a la calle por alguien más joven. A ver quién le contrata.



Poco conocen del mundo de la construcción, no saben que también hay niveles.

Espabilen, la construcción no es igual a ser camarero.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pues probablemente mejor que a la mayoría de universitarios recién graduados en carreras de pinta y colorea.



No has estado en una obra y visto la jornada de un tío de más de 45 en tu vida. Se palpa el sufrimiento.


----------



## El amigo (15 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Los goyim trabajando en la construcción y la Montero tocándose el coño viviendo del Estado.
> Buenos goyim, trabajad y dejaos el cuerpo mientras nosotros parasitamos vuestro esfuerzo.



La de igual da, ha trabajado de cajera, no lo olvides.
Y gracias a sus méritos ha llegado donde ha llegado.


----------



## El amigo (15 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Poco conocen del mundo de la construcción, no saben que también hay niveles.
> 
> Espabilen, la construcción no es igual a ser camarero.



No deja de ser alguien con un trabajo no cualificado en este caso. Casos así, muchos.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> como el dice , con los años accedes a otras ramas menos sacrificadas en lo fisico , gruista .........



En las obras grandes hay 1 gruista por cada 30 tíos, albañil es albañil. Gruista, maquinista etc son otros oficios.


----------



## iaGulin (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> No entiendo entonces a que re
> No has estado en una obra y visto la jornada de un tío de más de 45 en tu vida. Se palpa el sufrimiento.



Trabajé durante 1 año en obra con 18, me usaban de carretilla. También estuve un año en una fábrica, en cadena, yo era el que tenía que llevar los materiales a las lineas para que la producción no parase (sacos de harina, azúcar y sal principalmente), mientras hacía las mezclas, corriendo todo el rato de un lado para otro. Ah, y también estuve en el desierto del Sáhara trabajando a 45 grados montando escenarios (música y cine)... así que sí que sé lo que es sufrir currando xD

Gracias a Dios esos tiempos ya pasaron, pero me parece más duro encontrarme a compañeros que estudiaron lo mismo que yo trabajando de camareros o comerciales con 45 años y que destilan tristeza, esos si que están jodidos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Feb 2022)

Aguantar empresarios de la construcción es la muerte en vida, ni por todo el oro. Hablo desde la experiencia.


----------



## iaGulin (15 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Veremos si se puede levantar. O cuando le larguen a la calle por alguien más joven. A ver quién le contrata.



Eso no es un trabajo de oficina, la experiencia se paga.
Prefieren a uno de 55 que sepa lo que hace que a un imberbe de 20.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Trabajé durante 1 año en obra con 18, me usaban de carretilla. También estuve un año en una fábrica, en cadena, yo era el que tenía que llevar los materiales a las lineas para que la producción no parase. Ah, y también estuve en el desierto del Sáhara trabajando a 45 grados montando un escenario (música y cine).
> 
> Gracias a Dios esos tiempos ya pasaron, pero me parece más duro encontrarme a compañeros que estudiaron lo mismo que yo trabajando de camareros o comerciales con 45 años y que destilan tristeza, esos si que están jodidos.



Pues entonces, has vivido la misma experiencia que yo, trabajaba de chaval en la obra mientras estudiaba, veranos completos y chapuzas de fines de semana.

Cuando eres joven, no hay problema es un trabajo duro, unos días más que otros, pero se lleva perfectamente. Pero viendo a los oficiales más veteranos se te quitaban las ganas de hacer eso toda tu vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

¿te crees tú que tras 20 años de estar mirando una pantalla de ordenador va a estar tu vista como la de un águila?
¿y tu sistema inmunitario de no ver sol en las horas del día en que este genera vitamina D?



Popuespe dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa a los 45 años? ¿ pero usted ha visto un ladrillo alguna vez?, lo digo porque no tienen dientes, ni cuernos, ni son venenosos... prefiero mil veces tener que meterme albañil, que estar embarcado pescando por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Maddie (15 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No deja de ser alguien con un trabajo no cualificado en este caso. Casos así, muchos.



Pues hay muchos con trabajos cualificados que quisieran cobrar esos 1000 euros en lugar de estar enviando Cv de mierda que nadie Lee durante años.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Eso es señal de que la juventud va espabilando, y que se deje la espalda por un palillero la parentela del palillero.


----------



## El amigo (15 Feb 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Los chavales de +18 años QUE NO CURRAN ES PORQUE NO QUIEREN.
> 
> Hay muchísimo trabajo,pero solo quieren DE LO SUYO y con padres MUY FLOJOS QUE LES DAN PAGUITA PAL FINDE, pues no quiere trabajar hasta NO HABER ESTUDIAO BIEN DE LO MIO!!.
> 
> ...



Y en qué trabaja usted, señoría?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿te crees tú que tras 20 años de estar mirando una pantalla de ordenador va a estar tu vista como la de un águila?
> ¿y tu sistema inmunitario de no ver sol en las horas del día en que este genera vitamina D?



La vista se deteriora sí o sí, y sobre el sol, con un buen horario se puede salir muchas tardes al aire libre.


----------



## germano89 (15 Feb 2022)

1000 eurazos, cuando llene el depósito del coche u le cobren 100€ a ver qué opina


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Los chavales de +18 años QUE NO CURRAN ES PORQUE NO QUIEREN.
> 
> Hay muchísimo trabajo,pero solo quieren DE LO SUYO y con padres MUY FLOJOS QUE LES DAN PAGUITA PAL FINDE, pues no quiere trabajar hasta NO HABER ESTUDIAO BIEN DE LO MIO!!.
> 
> ...



Que cosas, padres que no quieren que sus hijos no estén explotados por un palillero por dos gordas. Cuando tu tía sea más mayor, luego querrá que su nene le haga de criado gratis. ¿A qué sí? ¿Tiene usted hijos? Porque siempre somos muy duros con los hijos de los demás.


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> No deja de ser alguien con un trabajo no cualificado en este caso. Casos así, muchos.



Define "trabajo no cualificado" , un paleta oficial de primera tiene perfectamente una década de experiencia , uno de los problemas en la construcción de la sagrada familia era que no encontraban profesionales mientrás que arquitectos tenían de sobra. 

¿Un ingeniero que empieza a picar código es trabajo cualificado?


----------



## McNulty (15 Feb 2022)

Cada vez veremos más noticias-propaganda así. Hay sectores laborales que se están empezando a vaciar, porque los jóvenes pasan de doblar el lomo por migajas. El de los camioneros es otro ejemplo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (15 Feb 2022)

Un oficial de primera por conocimientos y práctica te levanta una casa de cero o te la reforma entera. Eso es cualificación. Demostrar cosas en el día a día.

Los oficios son como el boxeo, no hay certificados, no hay cinturones. Entrena, pelea y demuestra.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

¿Y cuántos mayores de 52 años están con la paguita sin dar ni golpe?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (15 Feb 2022)

DIcen mil euros como si fuese un salario bueno,... 
En 20 años está cobrando paga por discapacidad física, ese tipo de trabajos te acaban destrozando, con 40 pareces que tienes 60.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (15 Feb 2022)

Para eso prefiero mis extrabajos en centros comerciales, que encima de paso ves clientas buenorras y si trincas alguna por banda te sale la jugada o alguna compañera guapa (ahora estan mejor que cuando yo fui en los carrefoures jaja).

En los centros comerciales a nada que fueras espabilado y continuaras con algun titulin para jefe de seccion minimo y posible futuro de jefe de centro casi, ya que la gente con estudios se larga normalmente.



Albtd43 dijo:


> 8 horas diarias deslomándote y tragando todo tipo de productos cancerígenos por 1000 euros al mes, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja...
> 
> Con esclavos así, ¿para qué queremos pateras?



+1, al menos antes ganaban 3k al mes.

Si me dices reformas, fontaneria, soldadores, ascensoristas , los de los AA-Calefacc industriales, etc pues joder esos a nada que no sean retrasados estas ganando bien o en una empresa de verdad ganando.

El problema que no tengo ni puta idea de esas cosas, ni manos para ello, y ya para arreglar las bicis y se no lo hacia en el tiempo que se debe hacer (por eso solia venderlas y no pisaba el taller, aunque tuviera que hacer otros dias 4 mierdas en el almacen).
Para el coche tardo 2 siglos en cosas sencillas y no me meto en cosas mas avanzadas y repito de eso entiendo algo.

No todos valemos para eso, y de haberme criado en el campo preferiria el campo que de eso si se algo, pero ahi no da la pasta por desgracia ni para comer.

Si al menos fuera manejar tractores, cosechadoras, gruas, o camiones hormigoneras con grua pues todavia mira porque los botoncitos y maquinas no se me dan mal.



Pat Garrett dijo:


> Mi padre ha sido albañil toda la vida.
> 
> Es un oficio en el que puedes trabajar 8 horas, 10, 12 o lo que quieras. Por cuenta ajena, por cuenta propia... Y en A, o en A + B. Mi padre ha sido siempre de A, así que no se ha forrado como otros compañeros suyos. Ahora, jubilado, cobra una pensión de puta madre.
> 
> ...



El problema que estan pagadno una puta mierda cuando la vivienda vale una pasta, y lo vendencomo triunfo cuando antes si se pagaba de pm.

Mucha gente no vale para la obra yo ya me lesione cargando peso en algunos de mis trabajos, y eso que hacia algo de deporte, si no tengo cuerpo para pesos que quieres que haga? sin embargo me metes en circuito a fuego de pasajero y no me mareo y conduciendo no iba mal o en algunos deportes o pruebas fisicas puntuales no voy mal, pero ni pasaria las pruebas de la cnp por falta de brazo.

Yo no soy rapido arreglando cosas, ni me apetece pillar cáncer por estar con sustancias determinadas.

Y odio la puta oficina porque se curra muchisimo hoy en dia, estresado y aguantando gilipollas incultos que no saben una mierda y ganan mas que tu , parece hablar con retrasados a veces o como te enmarronan otros de la empresa siempre que terminan siendo jefes de x sitio enchufados seguro y por salarios de mierda con esquemas ponzi de remejora de productividad continua y muerto en vida cual funcionario pero a jornada partida y con latigo y crono a la par, sin olvidar las charos dando por culo con su feminazismo.

Pero no niego que ojala en vez de molarme cosas elitistas y caras, que me han dejado la juventud sin salir de casa ni comprarme M3, M5 o cochazos para revender luego por pagarme estudios, me hubiera molado ser fontanero o hacer reformas, ni la obra como tal digo, sino algo que puedas hacer por ti mismo y a tu puta bola .

Y bueno que ya me da por culo que se me averien cosas y no me parece sencillo: Coches, otras maquinas, ordenadores, etc (estos cobran menos que vosotros incluso).

Para gruas y tal nadie te ponia anuncios de cursos ni que se hacia por el paro, habia informacion 0, no me hubiera importado manejar gruas en obras, de niño ya me dejaban usar una pala en un tractor y mover el volante.

A largo plazo revienta el cuerpo y espalda, asi que no lo veo, si se hubieran mecanizado mas estos empleos y con mas aparatitos habrian traido menos inmigrantes del tercer mundo , os pagarian mas y no acabariais tocados o intoxicados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pues entonces, has vivido la misma experiencia que yo, trabajaba de chaval en la obra mientras estudiaba, veranos completos y chapuzas de fines de semana.
> 
> Cuando eres joven, no hay problema es un trabajo duro, unos días más que otros, pero se lleva perfectamente. Pero viendo a los oficiales más veteranos se te quitaban las ganas de hacer eso toda tu vida.



Yo también trabajé en la construcción mientras me sacaba la carrera. Es el mejor aliciente para encerrarte a preparar oposiciones.


----------



## NCB (15 Feb 2022)

Pudiendo hacerse rico hinvirtiendo en bitcoins y metiendo a su novia en onlyfans, qué hace el zagal currando de paleta por mil pavos?


----------



## Risitas (15 Feb 2022)

Que prodigio..

Tipico 23 añero que encuentra su primer trabajo y se lo flipa creyendo que es un crack.

La gente no quiere albañileria porque es un trabajo que puede hacer cualquiera, y le pueden sustituir dentro de 2 años por cualquiera.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La vista se deteriora sí o sí, y sobre el sol, con un buen horario se puede salir muchas tardes al aire libre.



no, delante todos los días delante de un ordenador si deteriora bastante antes/más que en la obra, con el agravante de que el deteriorio incapacita más en el trabajo de picateclas


----------



## Atotrapo (15 Feb 2022)

Próximamente veo: Alejandro, camarero de 23 años: «Trabajo 8 horas, libro los fines de semana y el primer sueldo ya supera los mil euros»

*La patronal me patrocina. *


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pues entonces, has vivido la misma experiencia que yo, trabajaba de chaval en la obra mientras estudiaba, veranos completos y chapuzas de fines de semana.
> 
> Cuando eres joven, no hay problema es un trabajo duro, unos días más que otros, pero se lleva perfectamente. Pero viendo a los oficiales más veteranos se te quitaban las ganas de hacer eso toda tu vida.



Esos oficiales veteranos lo normal es que hayan tenido hábitos nefastos toda la puta vida. Si has estado en obras como dices, verías un alcoholismo de la hostia en el día a día, los desayunos de carajillo, las cervezas, los whiskys. Fines de semana, barbacoas para los puretas y fiesta farlopera para los jóvenes. Y si cuadra, a putas también de viernes a domingo. Deudas, anticipos, movidas, matrimonios con zorras de barrio que exigen seguir metiendo horas o si no divorcio... No sé tío, podría seguir pero no hace falta.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (15 Feb 2022)

Esos sueldos son bajos para el sector de la construcción.


----------



## corolaria (15 Feb 2022)

Bente pa la hobra, Pepe.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, delante todos los días delante de un ordenador si deteriora bastante antes/más que en la obra, con el agravante de que el deteriorio incapacita más en el trabajo de picateclas



Se deteriora pero no tanto, mira los picateclas con 60 o más años, y sí algo mal de la vista están. Mira los albañiles aunque sean oficiales y hagan el trabajo fino, y parece que tienen 20 años más que los picateclas con artrosis y todo tipo de dolores, no hay color.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Esos oficiales veteranos lo normal es que hayan tenido hábitos nefastos toda la puta vida. Si has estado en obras como dices, verías un alcoholismo de la hostia en el día a día, los desayunos de carajillo, las cervezas, los whiskys. Fines de semana, barbacoas para los puretas y fiesta farlopera para los jóvenes. Y si cuadra, a putas también de viernes a domingo. Deudas, anticipos, movidas, matrimonios con zorras de barrio que exigen seguir metiendo horas o si no divorcio... No sé tío, podría seguir pero no hace falta.



Pues claro que hay gente así, pero también los hay sin todos esos hábitos que mencionas y están jodidos igual. El tema de las rodillas no tiene nada que ver con el alcoholismo, por muchas rodilleras que uses eso pasa factura.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Sí conozco alguno.
Y el que escribre tonterías eres tú, cierto el subisido es bajo, pero teniendo la casa pagada a muchos no les apetece trabajar, y sobre todo en esa edad muchos trabajos no son el típico en el que entró enchufado, hacía cuatro cosas básicas durante 20 o 30 años y como llevaba tiempo en la empresa se sentía seguro. No, hay que competir en el mercado laboral en trabajos físicos o en el que hay que estresarse como venta al público. Y para eso mejor aguantar con la paguita, porque sin enchufe no son nada.


----------



## fluffy (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> ES QUE ESA ES OTRA, LOS OBREROS DEBIERAN IR CON UNA MÁSCARA DE FILTROS TODA SU JORNADA LABORAL POR LO EXPUESTOS QUE ESTÁN



Cuñaooooooo


----------



## amanciortera (15 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Cuñaooooooo



El cuñao te envía al ignore por gilipollas


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Un oficial de primera por conocimientos y práctica te levanta una casa de cero o te la reforma entera. Eso es cualificación. Demostrar cosas en el día a día.
> 
> Los oficios son como el boxeo, no hay certificados, no hay cinturones. Entrena, pelea y demuestra.



Té diré más ,yo trabaje de ayudante de un paleta con más de 20 años de experiencia levantando casas de piedra , muchas veces tenía que corregir los planos hechos por arquitectos novatos . el que era listo escuchaba sus consejos el que por vanidad no escuchaba sus consejos la cosa acababa mal .(por ejemplo derrumbarse un techo )


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Yo no soy albañil pero tengo un oficio parecido y mi salud está impecable. El rabo se me pone que en la punta se puede dormir un pavo, he estrenado unos cuantos coches el último un BMW y tengo más vehículos y propiedades..te vengo a decir que los pulsa teclas aparte de amargados acaban todos con las cervicales jodidas y el colon de estar sentados además del mal color de cara...



Mi más sincera enhorabuena, si hay oficios donde no te dejas la salud, me alegro mucho. Buena noticia.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo los que conozco y son buenos lo que hacen es meter pasta al cajón, imponiendo sus precios y plazos, porque ahora mismo anda todo el mundo detrás de ellos
> 
> hablo de ahora



Hacen bien y me alegro, el que quiera una obra que pague, y el palillero que se gaste un poco de dinero en el personal.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Y así está este país, lleno de chavales preocupados por lo que pasa en Twitter o como ha quedado el Sevilla, mientras la mama les hace la cama y les lava los calzoncillos.



¿Y chavalas...? porque la inmensa mayoría de los pocos nuevos trabajadores en oficios son varones... ah no que están preparando oposiciones y pobrecitas, que es muy duro lo suyo.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

geral dijo:


> En el mercado hay más señoritos de ordenador que albañiles. Lógico que los segundos ganen más. El albañil que me hace las cosas a mí tiene 57 años y está mucho mejor que muchos oficistas. Desde luego muchisimo más fuerte y con mejor caracter. Lleva un peon (que va cambiando) para hacer lo más duro, que tampoco es tanto. No creo que ningún mes se enchufe menos de 3.000€ y con piso en Valencia, Chalet en Calicanto y furgoneta nueva mercedes.



Claro, y ese discurso lo dicen muchos señoritos de ordenador (que no se les pasa por la cabeza ponerse ellos de albañiles), y pagando a sus hijos todo tipo de formación para que sigan de señoritos oficinistas, claro que sí.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

Llevamos UN AÑO MINIMO con propaganda masiva en todas partes para que los niños rata se metan a APILATOCHOS. Ejjjjjjjque me lo quitan de las manos

Que hijazos de MISERA PUTA


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hay un círculo vicioso muy perro en todo esto
> 
> --> el hilo demuestra el desprecio generalizado del joven español medio por el oficio, no es una cuestión solo de sueldos
> --> apenas hay Españoles interesados en el oficio
> ...



Y cuando los sueldos suban suficientemente, cada vez más jóvenes (y no tan jóvenes, con 50 años todavía te quedan mínimos 15 años para jubilarte) se interesarán más por el oficio y a las empresas les merecerá la pena contratar peones u oficiales de tercera con FP para enseñarles. 

Y el que quiera hacer reforma, que pague lo que cuesta.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Yo voy a alguna obra donde los cabrones terminan de trabajar los viernes a las 13.



Y... bien que hacen, se lo tienen ganado de toda la semana.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

sada dijo:


> en un futuro cercano este tipo de profesional será el que gane un pastón. fontaneros, electricistas, carpinteros.. etc que ya se empiezan a cotizar como oro en paño.



Si se cotizasen como oro en paño, en empresas con contrato indefinido y sus horas, habría tortas por entrar en las Fps de esos oficios y no en las Fps sanitarias.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Tal cual... Se desprecia un chaval con huevos aprendiendo un oficio, cobrando un sueldo de aprendizaje más que digno.
> En general la sociedad no quiere doblar el lomo , son inútiles la mayoría. No saben poner un cuadro, arreglar una persiana, cambiar las pastillas del coche o pintar tu casa...en mis familia tengo unos cuantos "licenciados" que todo lo saben y siempre dicen que si han leído un libro que si hay un estudio que dice no se qué..auténticos inútiles y no tienen donde caerse muerto.
> La mediocridad abunda y el que no tiene título es un no cualificado....les doy mil vueltas y vivo mejor que muchos. Es una cuestión de actitud en la vida y de amor propio.



Lo de la sociedad. ¿lo dices también por las mujeres?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> luego estamos todo el tiempo criticando a los argentinos por eso, porque te dan unas chapas de teórica interminables... pero a la hora de la práctica ni a apretar un botón somos capaces
> 
> luego sale un chaval de estos encima con ilusión... y todo es teorizar-despreciar, que hagan eso los pringaos, pero por supuesto... que también hay que echar del país a toda la inmigración, mañana mismo...



En los 80 y 90, con legiones de jóvenes en las universidades y sin apneas immigración, también había gente en oficios tanto mayores como jóvenes.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi padre empezó de albañil a los 14 y entre el y mi madre sacaron dos hijos adelante. Pero vamos, plantea esta situación a los doriteros premium que no sacan una pezuña de casa si no es con promesas de 5000 euros mes.en un trabajo de tocarse los huevos, con oficina aclimatada y descanso a las 5 para tomar té con pastas.



O a las emponderadas que no salen de casa si no es en un trabajo de funcionaria. Habría que ver según sexo cuantos trabajan en oficios o trabajos manueles en edades jóvenes.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En los 80 y 90, con legiones de jóvenes en las universidades y sin apneas immigración, también había gente en oficios tanto mayores como jóvenes.



las puertas abiertas a la inmigración fue, sobre todo, cosa del gobierno aznar con el objetivo de seguir alimentando el burbujón inmobiliario que había


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en frente de mi casa están construyendo una casa. la he visto levantar desde los cimientos. La cuadrilla no deben ser más de 8 en total.. hay 2 que sueldan, el resto levantan tabiques, etc..
> 
> no los veo matarse, y lo dejan todo niquelado. cierto que tienen que subir sacos a la planta de arriba y hacer masa pero no están todo el día haciendo eso. no son jovenzuelos pero tampoco viegos. seguramente algunis sean gente del este. A parte del tiempo (clima) desde fuera no parece mal trabajo. no es un deslome continuado.



Lo de no ser un deslome es la sensación del qu eno está dentro, sube un par de sacos en media hora, a ver que piensas.


----------



## dmg8i7i4 (15 Feb 2022)

Y lo que te ahorras en gimnasio? Eh? Y lo que te ahorras en gimnasio? Y con suerte a los 50 jubilado y con tu paga completa de invalidez con el cuerpo reventado...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Correcto, y luego se quejan las empresas que con el salario mínimo no pueden entrar los jóvenes al mercado laboral. Si con la FP los pueden tener tres meses gratis haciendo tareas sencillas ahorrándose un pastizal. Cuanto listo y sinvergüenza hay. Luego que no encuentran gente cualificada los palilleros de mierda.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Si necesitan gente con experiencia que formen a los peones de cualquier edad, poco a poco no es tan complicado.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de no ser un deslome es la sensación del qu eno está dentro, sube un par de sacos en media hora, a ver que piensas.



a ver hamijo, que he llevado sacos y lo que no son sacos.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Mejor esto, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El negro familia aquí y en Guinea, ¿Sus hijos sólo los mantiene él y la parienta no hace nada? No sé mucha familia le veo.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Exacto, y si acaban hartos y si largan , todavía se enfandan porque les dejan colgados. Y claro, los oficiales de primera (o incluso de segunda), si no es con contrato fijo y mejor sueldo no se cambian, y los señores que no encuentran a nadie. Menos tenían que encontrar.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> En mi proceso mato por gente de 40 años que lleve currando desde los 20. Se les paga lo que piden...sobre todo soldadores, fontaneros y chispas.



¿Ocho horas, contrato indefinido, y ya para nota jornada continua?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> hoy en dia cuesta la ostia encontrar albañiles para reformas y cuando los encuentras t dan fecha pa dentro 3 meses



Si todo el mundo quiere hacer reformas a la vez, es lo que hay.


----------



## Cicciolino (15 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez veremos más noticias-propaganda así. Hay sectores laborales que se están empezando a vaciar, porque los jóvenes pasan de doblar el lomo por migajas. El de los camioneros es otro ejemplo.



Es la actitud correcta y más racional.

¡Que cvrren los boomers y sus mascotas pantximorapias!

Y esto no lo revierte ninguna propaganda ya...

Ojalá veamos a todos los biegos durmiendo en cajeros y los ferraris a 20 satoshis, hermano.


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

Fíjate que ciertos trabajos aunque sean duros no hace falta ningún publireportaje:

-Basureros : una vez entras hay estabilidad laboral , los convenios son buenos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Feb 2022)

Hace 17 años o menos se cobraba el triple haciendo lo mismo...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Feb 2022)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> A ver si os pensáis que todos los oficios han de ser de calefacción y aire acondicionado, y sentados en un ordenador sin hacer nada....



En este foro la mayoría son una panda de gandules comunistas que desprecian el trabajo. Ahí los tienes todos riéndose del que trabaja, en este hilo y en todos, cada día.



Dmtry dijo:


> Sentado en un ordenador sin hacer nada? Otro tonto que se cree que su trabajo vale más porque acaba con los cojones sudados y la espalda echa mierda de cargar sacos.



Sin ese trabajo que tanto miras por encima del hombro no tendrías un techo ni estarías calentito para estar delante de tu computadora.

Te jode que la realidad te dé en la cara, ¿eh?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Eso lo puedes aplicar a todas las profesiones.


----------



## Guillotin (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> *«No sé cómo la gente de mi edad no se mete a esto. Tienes todas las opciones para mejorar el salario y promocionar», dice el joven, que realiza el curso de la Fundación Laboral de la Construcción en Galicia*
> *15 feb 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h.
> 
> Comentar · 7
> ...



Es usted un buen conforero y se agradece profundamente su buena intención, pero personalmente no creo que los NINIs del foro estén por la labor.

Reciba toda nuestra gratitud.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Y? preguntate por que nunca salen publireportajes de "faltan basureros" y siempre estamos con que "falta gente en la construcción"



la recogida de


iaGulin dijo:


> Eso no es un trabajo de oficina, la experiencia se paga.
> Prefieren a uno de 55 que sepa lo que hace que a un imberbe de 20.



y a veces contratan a los dos uno aporta el musculo y otro la experiencia


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y cuántos mayores de 52 años están con la paguita sin dar ni golpe?



de otro lado sacaran , con 452€ no vive ni una persona sola aunque la vivienda sea en propiedad


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

El futuro es impredecible , hasta para los ricos


----------



## Funci-vago (15 Feb 2022)

Dentro de 20 años cuando siga cobrando mil euros y cotize la mitad del año porque el resto no hay obra y está con paguitas que nos diga como le va.

Para mí que ese lucense muchas luces no tiene


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

nadie dice que el oficio dea guapo ; 1 se gana bien y el convenio excelente 2 a medianamente bueno que sea nunca te faltara trabajo 3 si aceptas horas extras se pagan a precio cojonudo 4 si acabaste a los cincuentaytantos com problemas articulares , dolores y otras patologias tipicas te conceden la permanente y a vivir. Eso si , no es una profesion para gente flojucha


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Dentro de 20 años cuando siga cobrando mil euros y cotize la mitad del año porque el resto no hay obra y está con paguitas que nos diga como le va.
> 
> Para mí que ese lucense muchas luces no tiene



como se nota que no conoces ese mundo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> de otro lado sacaran , con 452€ no vive ni una persona sola aunque la vivienda sea en propiedad



Si la vivienda es en propiedad SÍ se vive con ese dinero.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

a los 42 y opositando , has perdido 20 años de tu vida


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si la vivienda es en propiedad SÍ se vive con ese dinero.



si comer pan pasta y tomate , la casa en penumbra , y triscar la wifi del bar de enfrente


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> si comer pan pasta y tomate , la casa en penumbra , y triscar la wifi del bar de enfrente





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si la vivienda es en propiedad SÍ se vive con ese dinero.



y sin fumar , ni beber una birra de cuando en vez .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En este foro la mayoría son una panda de gandules comunistas que desprecian el trabajo. Ahí los tienes todos riéndose del que trabaja, en este hilo y en todos, cada día.
> 
> 
> Sin ese trabajo que tanto miras por encima del hombro no tendrías un techo ni estarías calentito para estar delante de tu computadora.
> ...



Te iba a dar thanks pero en la segunda parte la has cagado. Tan necesario es el uno como el otro. Si esos que pican código o se dedican a algo relacionado con el ordenador tú no tendrías los lujos que tienes y tu trabajo seguiría siendo el de hace un siglo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> y sin fumar , ni beber una birra de cuando en vez .



Pues no sé qué lujos te permitirás tú, pero yo, que soy pobre de solemnidad de cuna, en mi casa vivíamos 5 con 500 euros. Y un año que estuve en paro cobrando 900 euros, y 500 de alquiler, te digo yo que no pasó nada por ello.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si la vivienda es en propiedad SÍ se vive con ese dinero.



y te señalaran como el moroso de la comunidad (debes5 recibos) , y llevarte el papel wc del wc del mercadona , y beber agua del grifo y la casa sin seguro......


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no sé qué lujos te permitirás tú, pero yo, que soy pobre de solemnidad de cuna, en mi casa vivíamos 5 con 500 euros. Y un año que estuve en paro cobrando 900 euros, y 500 de alquiler, te digo yo que no pasó nada por ello.



ya , si vas al container donde el mercadona tira la comida caducada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> ya , si vas al container donde el mercadona tira la comida caducada



Lo que yo digo: tú vienes de casa bien y eres incapaz de pensar que con ese dinero se puede vivir. Quienes nos criamos sin nada sabemos que SÍ se puede.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues no sé qué lujos te permitirás tú, pero yo, que soy pobre de solemnidad de cuna, en mi casa vivíamos 5 con 500 euros. Y un año que estuve en paro cobrando 900 euros, y 500 de alquiler, te digo yo que no pasó nada por ello.



la luz , el agua , el ibi , como vehiculo una bici, y unas buenas mantas para no pasar frio en invierno


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que yo digo: tú vienes de casa bien y eres incapaz de pensar que con ese dinero se puede vivir. Quienes nos criamos sin nada sabemos que SÍ se puede.



seguros eres alguien mayor que me habla de tiempos preteritos que yo tambien conoci , yo te hablo de la vida actual ,


----------



## Indignado (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> nadie dice que el oficio dea guapo ; 1 se gana bien y el convenio excelente 2 a medianamente bueno que sea *nunca te faltara trabajo * 3 si aceptas horas extras se pagan a precio cojonudo 4 si acabaste a los cincuentaytantos com problemas articulares , dolores y otras patologias tipicas te conceden la permanente y a vivir. Eso si , no es una profesion para gente flojucha


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que yo digo: tú vienes de casa bien y eres incapaz de pensar que con ese dinero se puede vivir. Quienes nos criamos sin nada sabemos que SÍ se puede.



una casa en propiedad lleva estos gastos inexcusables: agua luz comunidad ibi y seguro


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Feb 2022)

Soy albañil. Si el chaval tiene 23 años y es listo y sabe currar en una obra (mayor) dentro de 5 años cobrará el doble y más. Depende de su especialidad y sus conocimientos. En la obra currando se gana pelas.


----------



## RC1492 (15 Feb 2022)

En estos sectores hay una falta de profesionales BRUTAL !!

Faltan de todo, obreros, electricistas, fontaneros, carpinteros, absolutamente de todo.

Son trabajos duros pero se gana una auténtica pasta, lo que pidan, conozco a algunos que llevan un tren de vida altísimo.

Como han dicho ya, los primeros años son jodidos pero con la edad ya se van haciendo trabajos más técnicos, lo duro lo hacen los jóvenes.

Muchos jóvenes que leéis el foro no sois conscientes de la Hostia que os viene encima, la mayoría no vais a salir de la casa de vuestros padres en vuestra vida, todo el mundo no puede ser funcionario y cuando todo Pete estos mismos lo van a flipar.

Estudiad estos oficios, ganaréis dinero a espuertas y siempre seréis necesarios.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

y que oficio segun tu , no perjudica para nada la salud ????????? excepto politicos. Hasta a los deportistas jovenes les dan infartos asi como asi


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa a los 45 años? ¿ pero usted ha visto un ladrillo alguna vez?, lo digo porque no tienen dientes, ni cuernos, ni son venenosos... prefiero mil veces tener que meterme albañil, que estar embarcado pescando por poner un ejemplo.



Me parece que la mayoría que por aquí sueltan sandeces
Habría que verte a ti pringado en tu cueva, a mamarla escoria.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mi más sincera enhorabuena, si hay oficios donde no te dejas la salud, me alegro mucho. Buena noticia.



Trabajar no es sano por eso te pagan amigo pero es cierto que hay cosas mejores que otras, hay que espabilarseno dejase explotar y utilizar los media de seguridad y si no te los dan te los compras.
Unas rodilleras valen 10€ y no acabas reventado por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

tengo cincuenta y tantos y no recuerdo jamas que la albañileria ( la construccion en general ) pasara nunca por periodos de escasez de trabajo


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> // Encima en Galicia. Ése pasa más frío que el perro un gitano. //
> 
> Resulta que la vida consiste en eso, amigo mío. Más pronto que tarde tendrás que darte cuenta.



PUES HABRÁ QUE CONTÁRSELO A LOS MENAS Y A LOS DEMÁS ILEGALES, ¿NO? ¡Y QUE PARTICIPEN DE ELLO!

Así a lo mejor algunos nos dejan de matar.

​


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> PUES HABRÁ QUE CONTÁRSELO A LOS MENAS Y A LOS DEMÁS ILEGALES, ¿NO?



y a los gitábanos


----------



## Luftwuaje (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> la parienta no hace nada?



Voluntaria en la orden de la Rojacruz.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

las dos igual de chungas, solo que el minero se acaba jubilando a los 50ytantos y el correveydile a los 67


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Voluntaria en la orden de la Rojacruz.



uuuffff como que chungo, cornúpeta , recuerdos a mi felatriz favorita


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

Razón no te falta pero hay qu ser espabilado y aprender aunque sea a poner los ladrillos derechos y no ser un peon toda la vida. Tener ojo y buscarte la vida. Yo siempre he ido a mejor , he arriesgado, montado negocios, no me he prostituido porque no he tenido ocasión y el éxito llega pero hay que buscarlo y quererse uno, actitud en la vida.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Estara ahi Abascal o alguno de Vox ayudandole seguro.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Feb 2022)

El que no trabaja en esta vida puta no manduca.


----------



## geral (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Claro, y ese discurso lo dicen muchos señoritos de ordenador (que no se les pasa por la cabeza ponerse ellos de albañiles), y pagando a sus hijos todo tipo de formación para que sigan de señoritos oficinistas, claro que sí.



Pues sí. Pero yo no me enfado cuando un albañil se levanta 2000€ o 3000€ y gana más que un oficinista, que es lo que pasa en este foro.


----------



## Okjito (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Ocho horas, contrato indefinido, y ya para nota jornada continua?



Si, van dentro del convenio del taller. En mi fábrica hay 5 talleres diferentes; uno por cada "sector" dentro del proceso.
Obviamente indefinidos. Y los que noto que valeny son jovenes que vienen en contratas los intento colocar en plantilla. No abundan.
Jornada continua excepto guardias. Electricista de turno no... hay2 personas que van a turno...pero el resto guardias desde casa y si ocurre algo y el turno no sabe resolverlo se le llama ydebe acudir en 1h máximo


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Trabajar no es sano por eso te pagan amigo pero es cierto que hay cosas mejores que otras, hay que espabilarseno dejase explotar y utilizar los media de seguridad y si no te los dan te los compras.
> Unas rodilleras valen 10€ y no acabas reventado por poner un ejemplo.



Cierto, hay que comprarlas y utilizarlas, por 20 euros y tardar 10 minutos más en una tarea no se hunde el mundo, lo primero cuidarse.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El que no trabaja en esta vida puta no manduca.



Díselo a ciertos grupos sociales de paguiteros varios.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Feb 2022)

Lo triste es que hay muchos trabajadores anormales que piensan eso igual que los palilleros.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

A ti te lo voy a decir, quieres también una foto y te la pelas. Anda que vaya elemento estás hecho, faltar a la gente de primeras denota la basura que estás hecho y por supuesto cobarde.


----------



## coscorron (15 Feb 2022)

Que puta mierda son 1000 euros cojones ... Que yo conocía a pringaos que se sacaban en la obra hasta 2000 pavos y llevaban obra y media antes de eso ... Hasta en las burbujas nos estamos quedando como tercermundistas, ya ni para Cayennes va a dar la obra.


----------



## ecisa (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto, hay que comprarlas y utilizarlas, por 20 euros y tardar 10 minutos más en una tarea no se hunde el mundo, lo primero cuidarse.



Ahi ha dado Vd. En la clave : cuidarse

Todos diciendo que la construcción es una mierda para la salud , que llegas a los 60 reventado .

Pero lo que mucha gente no hace es como mínimo respetar las normas de seguridad y salud , y sobretodo tomarse muy en serio , pesos , escaleras , ir bien atado , no subirse a cualquier cosa.

Hay mucha gente lesionada por no utilizar correctamente una escalera , no manipular bien las cargas .
Claro cuando eres joven no lo notas , pero después de los 50....
He visto un montón de accidentes , con taladros( lesiones en brazos , fractura de mandíbula ), radiales ( cortes en brazos , pies ), escaleras ( caídas ) , algunos muy graves.
Así está el panorama , que los que tienen 60 años parecen de 80 , y reventados ....

Se puede trabajar en construcción y no por ello perder la salud.
Yo tengo 62 , trabajando desde los 18 , y puedo decir que estoy bien . Nunca tuve un percance.


----------



## Fargo (15 Feb 2022)

No entiendo tanta queja en este hilo, si al chaval le gusta su trabajo por el motivo que sea y encima le pagan por ello, qué problema hay?
Hay que recordar que 1000 euros puede ser un sueldo bastante decente o una miseria dependiendo de las circunstancias y gustos personales de cada uno.
Si al chaval le llega con 1000 euros en su caso, ya tiene el asunto de los ingresos y los gastos solucionado el tiempo que dure en ese curro.
Prefiero estar en una obra que sentado en mi casa o en el parque rayándome la cabeza porque se me está agotando la pasta, no encuentro trabajo, no me dan ninguna paguita y tengo que suplicar una limosna a mis padres a cambio de cumplir todas sus exigencias.
Los ninis orgullosos que habéis opinado, prefiero barrer la calle que pedirle pasta a mis padres.
Si estáis tirando de paro o ahorros, tenéis mi respeto en lo que va saliendo otra fuente de ingresos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (15 Feb 2022)

Suerte cuando lleguen estos


----------



## Popuespe (15 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> PUES HABRÁ QUE CONTÁRSELO A LOS MENAS Y A LOS DEMÁS ILEGALES, ¿NO? ¡Y QUE PARTICIPEN DE ELLO!
> 
> Así a lo mejor algunos nos dejan de matar.
> 
> ​



No, a esos lo que hay que hacer es expulsarlos fuera de España. Si han de pasar frío, que sea en Groenlandia como muy cerca.


----------



## Nut (15 Feb 2022)

La burbuja inmobiliaria vuelve......En este pais NO hay algo mas?


----------



## amanciortera (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si la vivienda es en propiedad SÍ se vive con ese dinero.



haciendo magia, con 425 euros aunque la vivienda sea en propiedad no veo como se puede vivir, en todo caso sobrevivir muy miseramente


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (15 Feb 2022)

Ahi metía yo, a los.putos rentistas


----------



## amanciortera (15 Feb 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La burbuja inmobiliaria vuelve......En este pais NO hay algo mas?



Hay eso y los bares


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

Luego te ven los futuros suegros y te desprecian,le paso al novio de mi sobrina,ahora sale con un hingeniero,que curra 3 dias a la semana ganando 400€ y ya la a preñao,con este están contentos.
El currela se llevaba de Fontenero un paston.
Los padres de los hijos de obrero idealizan las carreras


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Razón no te falta pero hay qu ser espabilado y aprender aunque sea a poner los ladrillos derechos y no ser un peon toda la vida. Tener ojo y buscarte la vida. Yo siempre he ido a mejor , he arriesgado, montado negocios, no me he prostituido porque no he tenido ocasión y el éxito llega pero hay que buscarlo y quererse uno, actitud en la vida.



para ser un buen albañil no hace falta ser imgeniero , cualquiera joven con buena salud y minimamente avispado , nunca le faltara el curro , y un buen sueldo; lo mismo para escayolista , pladurero ,pintor , fontaneiro ,electricista ,frigorista , ebanista .......................


----------



## Ghosterin (15 Feb 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Los chavales de +18 años *QUE NO CURRAN ES PORQUE NO QUIEREN.
> 
> Hay muchísimo trabajo,*pero solo quieren DE LO SUYO y con padres MUY FLOJOS QUE LES DAN PAGUITA PAL FINDE, pues no quiere trabajar hasta NO HABER ESTUDIAO BIEN DE LO MIO!!.
> 
> ...



Muchos chavales no curran debido a que no le ven ningún sentido a hacerlo (vivienda carísima, impuestos excesivos para mantener a demasiados chupópteros, mercado automovilístico en constante cambio con la migración al eléctrico, por lo que no vale la pena comprar un coche para que en unos años lo prohíban o lo frían a impuestos, dificultades económicas para formar una familia, empleo precario que impide planificar un proyecto de vida), mientras estando en casa con los padres y con algún trabajillo temporal para pagar los vicios viven genial.

Hay "muchísimo" trabajo (no tanto cuando la tasa de paro ronda el 14%, y la juvenil el 30%), pero luego resulta que es o temporal, o a media jornada, o >40 horas semanales por <1.000€.

Trabajando "de lo que sea" como mucho puedes pagarte algún capricho no muy caro (nada de un coche, una moto, u objetos de similar importe), pero no puedes acumular apenas experiencia, ni casi ahorrar, ni nada de independizarte.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Pues si es espabilado y ha montado una empresa de reformas con 35, a los 45 puede estar contratando obras y mirando como curran sus empleados.



Ser espabilado en España esta muy bien, pero lo que cotiza es tener amiguis que te contraten las obras.


----------



## B. Golani (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> haciendo magia, con 425 euros aunque la vivienda sea en propiedad no veo como se puede vivir, en todo caso sobrevivir muy miseramente



es esas circunstancias no es ni sobrevivir , es simplemente no morirse


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> O a las emponderadas que no salen de casa si no es en un trabajo de funcionaria. Habría que ver según sexo cuantos trabajan en oficios o trabajos manueles en edades jóvenes.



Otras vagas de manual


----------



## mikiflush (15 Feb 2022)

En ese sector, en cuanto tienes una edad y experiencia, te montas una empresa y haces de contratista, intermediario, entre los curritos y los clientes, cobrando por no hacer nada.

A no ser que el cliente vaya directamente a contratar a los curritos y no al contratista, porque lo de que alguien se lleve un 10-20% del presupuesto de la obra sólo por coordinar a los oficios, es un poco de ETT.

Y es que el contratista va a estrujar al máximo a los oficios para sacar más tajada, lo cual incluye materiales de peor calidad, chapuzas ocultas y prisas para terminar.

Por eso, yo, como cliente, voy directamente al oficio, sin intermediarios. Quizás te sale un poco más barato, pero no mucho, pero te garantizas que la gente no esté puteada ya que trabajan para ellos. Eso sí, los chapuzas lo son toda la vida y hay que vigilarlos o te la intentan colar siempre.

Supongo que en las grandes ciudades hay escasez de curritos y los precios son caros, pero todo es buscar y buscar, que chapus hay en todas partes. Lo que sí he visto, en Madrid, es levantar paredes de ladrillo con 4 pegotes de cemento... si es mía la obra no les doy un euro si veo esa racanería con el cemento. Y como eso, todo...

Quien quiera trabajar de albañil no se va a hacer rico siendo honesto y honrado. Como todas las profesiones. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

No hace falta que te diga lo que pasa siempre.
Yo siempre.me compraba mis cosas e incluso herramientas aún en la época que no era autónomo


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

No le hables así a tu padre.


----------



## latumbadehuma (15 Feb 2022)

¿nadie ha dicho que por culpa de la subida del sueldo mínimo se cobran 1000€ igual en la obra que en un curro sin ningún esfuerzo?


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Feb 2022)

20 años despues volvemos a lo mismo...


----------



## Orgelmeister (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Tendrá su propia cuadrilla que hará el trabajo, él solo dará directrices y hará el trabajo más fino. Y se levantará 3k/mes a poco que se esfuerce, sea formal y trabaje limpio y bonito.

Y la gente se rifará la cuadrilla esa. Buscate mañana a mas tardar gente para reformas. Verás que risas cuando te den plazos o presupuestos.


----------



## Floky (15 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres delante.


----------



## INE (15 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Mejor esto, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gorda pelimorado dice que la han engañado con el tema de los estudios y pese a todo se creerá todo el cuento de la plandemia. El español medio es carne de funcionariado C2, C1 máximo e incapaz de
salirse de lios esquemas que le han inculcado.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> *«No sé cómo la gente de mi edad no se mete a esto. Tienes todas las opciones para mejorar el salario y promocionar», dice el joven, que realiza el curso de la Fundación Laboral de la Construcción en Galicia*
> *15 feb 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h.
> 
> Comentar · 7
> ...




Nos ha jodido pues claro que está ahora de putisíma madre porque todo eso está subvencionado así que quien paga realmente es el Estado osease nosotros.

Cuando se acabe todo eso y tenga que salir a buscarse la vida en la fría oscuridad de las empresas privadas de la construcción entonces que vuelva y que me lo cuente que nos vamos a reir un rato.

Saludos.


----------



## Galvani (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando empezamos a trabajar nos hace ilusión el tema del sueldo, la experiencia y todas esas tonterías de la carrera profesional. 

Todos hemos empezado a trabajar con ilusión, cuando había trabajo "digno" pero luego no tardas mucho en odiarlo. Le pasará igual. A ver cuánto tarda en opositar.


----------



## Galvani (15 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Nos ha jodido pues claro que está ahora de putisíma madre porque todo eso está subvencionado así que quien paga realmente es el Estado osease nosotros.
> 
> Cuando se acabe todo eso y tenga que salir a buscarse la vida en la fría oscuridad de las empresas privadas de la construcción entonces que vuelva y que me lo cuente que nos vamos a reir un rato.
> 
> Saludos.



Entiendo que está en un curso o algo así en el que trabajan haciendo algo, pero no es una empresa, así que lo que dices... Cuando esté en una empresa con jefe y compañeros hijos de puta, horario de mierda, extras las que quiera el jefe y pagadas como quiera, peligro, prisas, medios de mierda... Lo que es un trabajo en España vamos.


----------



## magnificent (15 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> si no vas a decir algo sensato , mejor no opines



Te lo repito, a los 45 en el paro y en silla de ruedas

Un saludo


----------



## Remero consentido (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...




Sin duda. El desgaste es impresionante. Antes mucho más


----------



## sikBCN (15 Feb 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Muchos chavales no curran debido a que no le ven ningún sentido a hacerlo (vivienda carísima, impuestos excesivos para mantener a demasiados chupópteros, mercado automovilístico en constante cambio con la migración al eléctrico, por lo que no vale la pena comprar un coche para que en unos años lo prohíban o lo frían a impuestos, dificultades económicas para formar una familia, empleo precario que impide planificar un proyecto de vida), mientras estando en casa con los padres y con algún trabajillo temporal para pagar los vicios viven genial.
> 
> Hay "muchísimo" trabajo (no tanto cuando la tasa de paro ronda el 14%, y la juvenil el 30%), pero luego resulta que es o temporal, o a media jornada, o >40 horas semanales por <1.000€.
> 
> Trabajando "de lo que sea" como mucho puedes pagarte algún capricho no muy caro (nada de un coche, una moto, u objetos de similar importe), pero no puedes acumular apenas experiencia, ni casi ahorrar, ni nada de independizarte.



Buenas excusas para vivir de los papas y la semanada hasta +30 años o más lejos...


----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Entiendo que está en un curso o algo así en el que trabajan haciendo algo, pero no es una empresa, así que lo que dices... Cuando esté en una empresa con jefe y compañeros hijos de puta, horario de mierda, extras las que quiera el jefe y pagadas como quiera, peligro, prisas, medios de mierda... Lo que es un trabajo en España vamos.




A ver, esa "Fundación" se financia con el 0,35% de la cotización de las SS de los trabajadores del sector. El pago es obligatorio para todas las empresas que obviamente después lo descuentan haciendo chanchullos a la cuota del trabajador. Pero estos les da igual a los de la "Fundación" porque ellos pague quien pague siguen cobrando igualmente.

Un chiringuito más y los perjudicados pues los de siempre.

Después cuando sales de los tentáculos de la "Fundación" es cuando comienza el cachondeo y la fiesta pero de verdad para los que hicieron cursillos allí. Pero eso no te lo cuentan en la prensa.

Saludos.


----------



## wopa (15 Feb 2022)

Decía en un post anterior que este año aquí, con la subida, la RGI máxima ya es de 1.300 euros. Más la Prestación por vivienda 250 al mes. Se le añaden las ayudas de emergencia social que en algún sitio leí que es hasta 2.500 al año. Más de 1.700 al mes por la cara y para siempre.

Obviamente todo esto si tienes una nómina, olvídate.

Cuando leo que la gente trabaja por mil euros no salgo de mi asombro.


----------



## Kareo (15 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Decía en un post anterior que este año aquí, con la subida, la RGI máxima ya es de 1.300 euros. Más la Prestación por vivienda 250 al mes. Se le añaden las ayudas de emergencia social que en algún sitio leí que es hasta 2.500 al año. Más de 1.700 al mes por la cara y para siempre.
> 
> Obviamente todo esto si tienes una nómina, olvídate.
> 
> Cuando leo que la gente trabaja por mil euros no salgo de mi asombro.



Y con esos ingresos mensuales, me imagino que se debería hacer renta. Sería toda una escena, un funcionario que cobra del estado, tramitando el irpf de un milsetecientoseurista en forma de ayudas de la comunidad autónoma. 

El estado español y sus taifas deben ser las empresas más ricas del mundo, no se que hacen que no lo meten ya en ibex y pasamos todos a vivir de lo público.


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Feb 2022)

Flipao ilusionado usado de propaganda que por haber cobrado por primera vez todo son rosas en el clímax de su vida. A ningún albañil conozco que para nada le siga gustando su puta mierda de trabajo y casi todos acaban reventados con taras, borrachos y fumones para suplir sus carencias producidas por esa esclavitud. De primera mano lamentablemente lo sé.

Moraleja: No desperdiciéis vuestra juventud siendo esclavos 24/7/365, que vida solo hay una y cuando tengáis 50 años lo lamentaréis.


----------



## peterr (15 Feb 2022)

Cualquier autónomo de la construcción se caga en la nómina media de cualquier ingeniero.
Literalmente, se caga, mínimo el doble o triple de media.
Y si se monta una pequeña S.L con varios empleados, ya ni te cuento.


----------



## mecaweto (16 Feb 2022)

No acabó la ESO.
Una cabra acaba la ESO si la matriculas.
Parece jactarse de su necedad.
Recuerden: su voto vale igual que el tuyo.


----------



## damnit (16 Feb 2022)

¿Estoy leyendo un post de 2007?


----------



## Roberto Malone (16 Feb 2022)

Publireportaje, nada más.

En este hilo se está diciendo que el trabajo delante de un ordenador 'quema', que si cervicales, que no te da el sol..., etc. Supongo que serán CMs de los que han hecho el publireportaje. Me vas a comparar el esfuerzo y la jodienda de salud de alguien en un banco, oficina, etc. con otros trabajos muchísimos más duros. No me jodas.

Salvo momentos puntuales, en los bancos, los trabajadores se tocan los cojones a dos manos, sin contar las pausas para los cafés y otros 'recados'. Amén de horarios que para las 3 o como mucho las 4 de la tarde están ya fuera y sábados y domingos libres.

De los funcionarios mejor no opino.

Que sí, que se necesitan albañiles y que son esenciales, pero no me los compares con un trabajo de oficina.


----------



## capitan anchoa (16 Feb 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Parece que la fundación esa no ha llenado las plazas del curso. A ver si con un publirreportaje pega un tironcillo...



Lo fácil que es contratar un publireportaje en un medio de comunicación que "diga" lo que tu quieres:









El precio de ser noticia (I): más de 5.000€ por salir en las webs de los grandes medios españoles - Neeo | Todo sobre medios de comunicación en España %


La práctica totalidad de los medios españoles llenan las páginas de los conocidos como Marketplace de artículos periodísticos:más de 200 ofertas de páginas web de medios de todo tipo




www.neeo.es


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Feb 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Té diré más ,yo trabaje de ayudante de un paleta con más de 20 años de experiencia levantando casas de piedra , muchas veces tenía que corregir los planos hechos por arquitectos novatos . el que era listo escuchaba sus consejos el que por vanidad no escuchaba sus consejos la cosa acababa mal .(por ejemplo derrumbarse un techo )



Yo he visto muchos choques entre oficiales de los buenos y las de las carpetitas a cuenta de mil chorradas. Si jode recibir órdenes de una mujer, en una puta obra, de una retrasada con titulito y carpetita, traje y casquito...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (16 Feb 2022)

Ya le cojeran a este para montar las camaras de gas.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (16 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> cuando con 35 años parezca que tiene 55 vera de lo que le ha valido su ilusion.
> 
> El de albañil es uno de los muchos oficios que se van y estan automatizando. Mas le habria valido no dejar electricidad que el electricista si que no se puede automatizar asi como asi por las averias mas que nada, los montajes de las maquinas que automatizan la construccion, los mantenimientos electromecanicos,e tc...



Dónde has visto tu albañilería automatizada?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (16 Feb 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Que prodigio..
> 
> Tipico 23 añero que encuentra su primer trabajo y se lo flipa creyendo que es un crack.
> 
> La gente no quiere albañileria porque es *un trabajo que puede hacer cualquiera, y le pueden sustituir dentro de 2 años por cualquiera*.



Me autocito


> A largo plazo revienta el cuerpo y espalda, asi que no lo veo, si se hubieran mecanizado mas estos empleos y con mas aparatitos habrian traido menos inmigrantes del tercer mundo , os pagarian mas y no acabariais tocados o intoxicados.



En un curro de mierda acabas hasta el rabo, sales con pensamiento que tu salud y vida se van atomar por culo y no logras ni desintoxicarte de el porque eres un jodido mileurista y o tienes al casero de jefe o a tus padres despues de tus jefes del curro y clientes porculeros.
Y en la obra lesiones con 20 y pico o 30 a tomar por culo ciertas cosas, renuncian a veranos (la unica epoca interesante en España para pasarlo bien en pueblos-playas).

No solo eso es que ves como se divierten ls compañeros, sus vidas de mierda a veces, endeudados todos con mierdavida, mierdacoche, mierdacasa.
O como en los peores sitios findes o vacaciones o algo te los joden, ya no solo el curro y ni te digo si la charo de turno que tengas de pareja si tienes familia te pone a hacer la casa y ella lo minimo (porque es que ahora trabajan fuera...).
Y que no te salga un niño retrasado progre o cabroncete, que flipas y menos sin tiempo para ponerle en vereda (con tiempo se les educa la familia que es como se debe hacer sino salen como salen).



Bernaldo dijo:


> no, delante todos los días delante de un ordenador si deteriora bastante antes/más que en la obra, con el agravante de que el deteriorio incapacita más en el trabajo de picateclas



Pues att cliente con telefono, sumadle oidos, dolor de cabeza, estres por el puto cronometro corriendo y esperando otros clientes, movidas raras para resolver, que si te amenaza el abogado del cliente tocapelotas a ti que no sabes ni de que va la vaina si vas de listo o usas una palabra indebida, etc
Insulto de tus estudios (eran curros para charos sin titulos, que se pagaban mejor, y donde ni se hace tema presencial).

El problema que en España hemos pasado por 2 grandes CRISIS.

Y aqui el PPPSOE las REDIMENSIONA al maximo.

Si mantienes los curros, no pierdes mas de 2-4 años estudiando tras el Bachiller o FP grado medio, no tienes que pagar estudios, ni eres autónomo y el curro esta mas o menos cerca de casa de tus padres y como casapapi.

Incluso siendo mileurista y saliendo algo, ahorras casi 10k año, en 20 años son 200k, que si hay intereses o se invierten convenientemente pueden ser mas o pagar otros hobbies, y eso con 40-44 años.
Si no te sales de x empresa alomejor poco mas que mileurista o jefecillo.

Si sumas otra pareja que piense igual, pongamos que ella tenga maximo 35, pues minimo te tiene otros 100-150k , y ya se disponen a comprar no 1 sino 2 casas o una cara en la city que no interesa con la agenda 2030 hay que salir por patas y a las malas un electrico de segundas si haces kilometros al que sumaras otros 2 o 3 termicos de quinta mano duros con diferentes caracteristicas para otros usos o placeres.

Quiero decir no es descabellado, el problema que ni hay curro, que ni hay horas de curro y el curro de mierda acabamos todos hasta la polla, te has tirado puteado años estudiando incluso en el instituto para tener algo diferencial con el lumpen (sobre todo inmis ilegales), tu salud, psicologia etc a la puta porque eres un puto esclavo y encima ni te gusta lo que haces.

El socialismo ha reventado la empresa privada por los altos impuestos y deslocalizacionesa Asia de toda la industria o casi toda la Europea.
Castigan TRABAJAR y te ESCLAVIZAN A TRABAJOS DE MIERDA.

Opositar: 1 plaza por cada 10 presentados en el mejor de los casos , puede que solo 5 estudien pero tienes a 3 o 4 top que han ido a academia, tienen tiempo, son comepollassistema que se creen lo infumable que estudian como discos duros memorizando y su ilusion es ser vagos y rascarse los huevos sudandoles el destino y dependiendo de la oposicion como ganes menos de 1500 sigues en problemas ECONOMICOS o en una zona perdida de la cual ni saben de ti, ni tu te adaptas y ya no hablemos de zonas con alta inmigracion chunga africana.
Tras 1-5-8 años de estudio algunos ni lo sacan porque hay muchisima competencia y tu CV se va a la puta y esos años estas a ingresos negativos o 0, nadie te promete nada es un juego de las sillas imposible y siniestro donde hasta un niño se daria cuenta de la estafa (si me dices oh voy a ganar muchisimo dinero, voy a ser futbolista, voy a ser astronauta, todavia).
Si analizamos suicidios, tras los divorciados con movidas de custodias o sector seguridad del estado, seguro que estan los opositores, me juego lo que querais.

Extranjero: Leyes follavacuniles o que no puedas hacer ciertas cosas sin la ponzoña, eres la ultma puta mierda y te pillan en lo equivalente al lumpen aunque tengas estudios muy mal pagado, la vida carisima , clima de mierda en el mayor de los casos,
Para pillar permisos legales en Europa empieza a haber problemas en algunos paises o idioma poco comun, no te vale el inglés.
Solo apto no solo cualificados u oficios, sino requerimiento de EXPERIENCIA.
Mas control del ciudadano, puede que mas inmis ilegales con mas derechos que tu, te la van a clavar para cualquier gestion, mecanica, sanidad, abogado.
Tias puede que mas feminazis, etc

Hay paises mas chulos, pero esos estan imposibles.



RC1492 dijo:


> En estos sectores hay una falta de profesionales BRUTAL !!
> 
> Faltan de todo, obreros, electricistas, fontaneros, carpinteros, absolutamente de todo.
> 
> ...



El que valga y pueda, y ojo que no enseñen a los inmis el oficio que es lo normal.

Esos jovenes nos han visto a otros con una vida de meirda estudiando muchos años, pasandolas putas en varios curros diferentes y ninguno con un futuro aceptable donde tengas un equilibrio digno que te permita pagar una casa (sabiendo de ese sector o mundillo o curro).
Sin bmws, sin tias espectaculares, sin nada.
Yo en la burbuja y antes veia gente con estudios o bien oficios con cochazos, tias de infarto, viviendo a todo trapo y si hace falta coche a gasofa que corria (el diesel para los ratas y jubiletas era casi o para familias).
Eso te motiva a estudiar y a trabajar, ambas cosas, luego ves que todo es una mierda, acabas con la espalda o algo tocada tan solo de pillar bidones o algo del almacen que pesan 20-30 kgs minimo, estresado en la oficina, o viendo que no hay demasiada vida fuera del curro en supermercados-centroscomerciales-comercio.

Asi que la gente intenta estudiar lo minimo y de lo suyo, ni siquiera entienden el currar de algo basico para ir aprendiendo , siquiera con clientes a vces, etc y ya currar ven que para que.

Sumale la ingenieria social de mierda establecida.



B. Golani dijo:


> tengo cincuenta y tantos y no recuerdo jamas que la albañileria ( la construccion en general ) pasara nunca por periodos de escasez de trabajo



2009-2012?
Muchos se fueron a la puta calle en esos años, lo bueno fueron los que ahorraron, el resto ...

Bueno el tema albañiles vs gente con titulos es una cosa natural que siempre pasa mas fuera de aqui que dentro, pero es un pique tirando a sano donde todos nos echamos unas risas.
Ellos te podian decir empollones y tu a ellos obreros de no se que , ellos con su Mercedes o BMW nuevo y si no sabian pillar version buena tu decir jajaja pringao este mi coche de segunda o el que pudiera comprarme se los FUNDE, menudo flipado.
Pero bien sabias que era a base de horas y que a ti no te gustaba eso, ni tenias brazo o cuerpo para ello, y que menos futuro tendrian o acabarian peor.
O el listo kinki de clase yo no lo vi pero mencionado a lo largo y ancho de este pais, TU PRINGAO PROFESOR (casi 2k mes en aquel entonces o 2k) QUE ME VOY A LA OBRA A GANAR MAS QUE TU Y DEJO LOS ESTUDIOH TIO LISTO.
Ahora esos profes se tiran incluso pivonazos o van con carracos al instituto.
O oficiales de no se que que dicenjajjjaja no estudie nada y gano mas y me va de pm sin faltarme el trabajo (riendose hasta de ingenieros), pero que no les pillen esa conversacion algunos xD

Lo de los funcis y no funcis es algo ya de antes, el problema que el voto de los funcis es para que nos roben a todos mas impuestos, lo que nos quita empleo en la privada, lo que hace subir de demanda opos que hace 20 años eran faciles para gente con problemas o pasandolo mal realmente , no todos son iguales pero es que en momentos oportunos han obedecido a tiranos en el poder y nos han jodido a todos, a ellos y sus hijos incluidos.
El problema es que hay muchos de lo publico a dedo que nos cuestan un dineral innecesarios.
Y ya de raiz ellos en la anterior burbuja decin eso de si todos en la privada ganan mas que nosotros ahora que apechuguen..., en otros paises lo publico es para gente que no tiene otra cosa, parecen no entenderlo.
Otros que son brazo ejecutor del NWO.
Pero eh que yo tengo blindada la plaza y no me pueden presionar jajajaja, ya lo veo ya, sobre todo con la dictadura sanitaria y policial que hemos visto. O como Hacienda persigue incansabel al currito-pyme-autonomo que no tiene ni para pipas. Ya no hablemos de sus cafes-compras de 2 horas en jornada labroal dicho por ellos (jornada laboral de 6 horas desde que fichan a que salen y los hay que ganan 1400 o mas eh ), dinero que viene de todos los contribuyentes asfixiados y empobrecidos por el sistema.




Ghosterin dijo:


> no le ven ningún sentido a hacerlo (vivienda carísima, impuestos excesivos para mantener a demasiados chupópteros, mercado automovilístico en constante cambio con la migración al eléctrico, por lo que no vale la pena comprar un coche para que en unos años lo



Tampoco es eso, vas a full estudiando para sacar Bachiller o lo que fuera metiendo horas y yendo a clases absurdas, incluso a alguna academia y paras en seco?
Minimo querras estudiar algo que te guste y tenias ganas, si no renta nada pues para mas adelante con trabajo.
Pero mas basico aun es que quieras currar minimo 15-25 horas a la semana para ir teniendo dinerito y comprarte tus cosas o practicar tus hobbies o COMPRAR TU PUTA LIBERTAD.
Eso sigue sin dar ni para tomar por culo, necesitaras 40 que si estas libre de historias y te gusta lo haras, aunque la partida a mala baba o venir reventado sin poder descansar lo mandaras a tomar por culo en cuanto puedas tambien.
Y aun y con esas no te podras independizar, tal vez un coche de segunda mano , salir a lo cutrecillo, puede que ir ahorrando si te lo propones.

Ademas currando pasas mas desapercibido si eres antiNWO, antiplandemia y estas hasta los cojones de progres y globalistas, casi hasta podras analizarles .
Con que digas ejque curro quedas de pm hasta con las tias, ya luego depende de tu jeta, gestion, labia , ingresos y si vienes con cara fucker y contento del curro o cara quemado que necesita ir con su cuadriga de carreras con esos otros competidores de la carretera.



Roberto Malone dijo:


> Publireportaje, nada más.
> 
> En este hilo se está diciendo que el trabajo delante de un ordenador 'quema', que si cervicales, que no te da el sol..., etc. Supongo que serán CMs de los que han hecho el publireportaje. Me vas a comparar el esfuerzo y la jodienda de salud de alguien en un banco, oficina, etc. con otros trabajos muchísimos más duros. No me jodas.
> 
> ...



Las obras donde 1 hacia y el resto miraba tambien las incluimos no?

Yo solo he conocido oficinas ultimamente donde todos curran a toda hostia, con 2 putas pantallas, con telefono, y sin parar, con 20 programas y cosas abiertas.
Los que teletrabajan onfire desde sus casas.

En la burbuja pues donde peor pagaban y si eran sitios grandes puntualmente tal vez habia 1-2 horas tranquilas o 3 si lo hacias a un ritmo constante y fiable sin estres, evidentemente un dia chungo no era asi o un horario que hubiera mas movida.
Pero habia que estar presencial.
Luego recortaron personal y aumentaron carga de trabajo pagando igual o peor.

Oficinas llenas de charos que aceptan todo, son sumisas .

La obra el mayor lio es la maldita inmigracion que os reventaba el kakas, pero no sabian hacer la O con un canuto , ni hablaban español.
Sobre todo no os incluyeronmaquinaria gracias a esos esclavos importados.
Teniais prisa por acabar pero se os pagaba.

En oficinas con 1000 al mes y CFGS o ADE se te estaban riendo de ti.
Lo que pasa que en la era de la burbuja con expe+ titulo podias subir a algo mas 1500-2000 tal vez (Madrid).

De las obras sin embargo tema reformas o chapuzas me parecen muy interesantes para el que sepa, junto a los oficios que se les acompaña, apra el que sepa...


----------



## Vivoenalemania (16 Feb 2022)

Soberano dijo:


> Estudiando para el ladrillo.
> 
> Menudo futuro.



En Alemania se estudia mínimo 3 años para todo los tipos de oficio de obra que hay . A mi me parece bien que los profesionales que construyen todas las infraestructuras que utilizamos a diario sepan bien lo que hacen


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Feb 2022)

ya, mucho elitismo de título y tal... pero cuando las cosas se ponen bravas en España, el señoriterío se escaquea y es esta casta de gente quien echa los restos





mecaweto dijo:


> No acabó la ESO.
> Una cabra acaba la ESO si la matriculas.
> Parece jactarse de su necedad.
> Recuerden: su voto vale igual que el tuyo.


----------



## Formato JPG (16 Feb 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Para el palillero subnormal muertodehambre que abrió el hilo y los retrasados de paguita a un céntimo el post que responden que qué bien *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Feb 2022)

La ESO hace ya muchísimos años que se la regalan a todo el mundo simplemente por asistir a clase y no llamar "hijoputa" a los profesores. A este lo tuvieron que meter ya con 14 años (2 años antes de acabar la ESO) en uno de esos maravillosos itinerarios destinados a la gente que ya con 12 se ve que no dan más de sí. Por eso dice que dejó de estudiar con 14 años. En realidad en España nadie puede dejar de estudiar con 14 años, eso de dejar de estudiar con 14 años era hace 30 años cuando existía la EGB. Lo que ocurre es que él considera que dejó de estudiar con 14 años porque las "clases" de eso itinerarios especiales se parecen más a una guardería o a un centro social que a una clase.


----------



## B. Golani (16 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La ESO hace ya muchísimos años que se la regalan a todo el mundo simplemente por asistir a clase y no llamar "hijoputa" a los profesores. A este lo tuvieron que meter ya con 14 años (2 años antes de acabar la ESO) en uno de esos maravillosos itinerarios destinados a la gente que ya con 12 se ve que no dan más de sí. Por eso dice que dejó de estudiar con 14 años. En realidad en España nadie puede dejar de estudiar con 14 años, eso de dejar de estudiar con 14 años era hace 30 años cuando existía la EGB. Lo que ocurre es que él considera que dejó de estudiar con 14 años porque las "clases" de eso itinerarios especiales se parecen más a una guardería o a un centro social que a una clase.



Partimos de la base que los hilos que cuentan experiencias personales , pueden ser reales o no , fruto de la inventiva y el aburrimiento , algo asi como el gato de schrodinger , vete tu a saber si el gato esta vivo o muerto


----------



## Kareo (16 Feb 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Lo fácil que es contratar un publireportaje en un medio de comunicación que "diga" lo que tu quieres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le agradezco muchísimo el enlace, me ha parecido muy interesante para entender el mercadeo con los publireportajes. 800€ cobra forocoches por publicar en el principal. Me imagino que burbuja hará algo parecido.


----------



## Gubelkian (16 Feb 2022)

¿Donde establece la Biblia ese límite de las 12 horas para no ser un hombre alejado de Dios?


----------



## NPDO (16 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No entiendo tanta queja en este hilo, si al chaval le gusta su trabajo por el motivo que sea y encima le pagan por ello, qué problema hay?
> Hay que recordar que 1000 euros puede ser un sueldo bastante decente o una miseria dependiendo de las circunstancias y gustos personales de cada uno.
> Si al chaval le llega con 1000 euros en su caso, ya tiene el asunto de los ingresos y los gastos solucionado el tiempo que dure en ese curro.
> Prefiero estar en una obra que sentado en mi casa o en el parque rayándome la cabeza porque se me está agotando la pasta, no encuentro trabajo, no me dan ninguna paguita y tengo que suplicar una limosna a mis padres a cambio de cumplir todas sus exigencias.
> ...



Es que son 1000€ sin experiencia, serían unas practicas. Hay muchos ingenieros haciendo prácticas sin cobrar o cobrando 600€.

Lo que pasa es que en este foro hay mucho NINI que no ha dado un palo al agua en la vida.


----------



## EGO (16 Feb 2022)

Esta muy bien el sueldo siendo aprendiz.Ya cobrara mas.

Que aqui todos los rojos y gandules de mierda quieren entrar a una empresa cobrando lo mismo que un veterano.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Cualquier autónomo de la construcción se caga en la nómina media de cualquier ingeniero.
> Literalmente, se caga, mínimo el doble o triple de media.
> Y si se monta una pequeña S.L con varios empleados, ya ni te cuento.



Y como es tan chollo, ha colas de gente intentando aprender los oficios de la construcción, claro que sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Pues a tu dios le pueden ir dando mucho por culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Flipao ilusionado usado de propaganda que por haber cobrado por primera vez todo son rosas en el clímax de su vida. A ningún albañil conozco que para nada le siga gustando su puta mierda de trabajo y casi todos acaban reventados con taras, borrachos y fumones para suplir sus carencias producidas por esa esclavitud. De primera mano lamentablemente lo sé.
> 
> Moraleja: No desperdiciéis vuestra juventud siendo esclavos 24/7/365, que vida solo hay una y cuando tengáis 50 años lo lamentaréis.



Para un chaval joven 100 euros ya es mucho dinero, porque no tienen ni responsabilidades ni saben nada de lo que cuesta nada.

El otro día les dije a mis alumnos que me pagan 2 euros por examen corregido en selectividad y los chavales decían que esos 400 euros son un pastón. Claro, es un pastón para su estandar de vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

¿Hay alguien que con 50 años y 30 años de trabajo a sus espaldas no esté hasta los huevos? Da igual el trabajo que hagas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Dermuestra que eres incapaz de aprenderte unos contenidos mínimos ni eres capaz de ponerte a trabajar en serio. Es decir, eres una persona en quien no se pude confiar ni se puede esperar nada de ti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

El `primero te mata físicamente, el s
egundo, mentalmente.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien que con 50 años y 30 años de trabajo a sus espaldas no esté hasta los huevos? Da igual el trabajo que hagas.



Los funcionarios.


----------



## peterr (16 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y como es tan chollo, ha colas de gente intentando aprender los oficios de la construcción, claro que sí.



No, Las colas de gente están en las universidades, ahí si que hay gente. Eso si, la inmensa mayoría en el mejor de los casos serán mileuristas.

Conozco varios casos de gente de la construcción sin estudios, que empezando desde 0, han amasado neto varios millones de €, en menos de 20 años.
Cualquier constructor pequeño tipo S.L o autónomo que se mueva bien, hace millones de € en pocos años.

Y ya tirando a lo más común , un fontanero, albañil o electricista autónomo, difícil es que baje de los 4-5k netos al mes. Raro es.

Es muy fácil, pide presupuesto para una obra en tu casa a ver qué te contestan. Y calcula el posible beneficio que tendrían.
Te van a decir que hasta dentro de varios meses no te pueden atender.

Infórmate un poco.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

peterr dijo:


> No, Las colas de gente están en las universidades, ahí si que hay gente. Eso si, la inmensa mayoría en el mejor de los casos serán mileuristas.
> 
> Conozco varios casos de gente de la construcción sin estudios, que empezando desde 0, han amasado neto varios millones de €, en menos de 20 años.
> Cualquier constructor pequeño tipo S.L o autónomo que se mueva bien, hace millones de € en pocos años.
> ...



Si hablo con un albañil d emi barrio, y dice qu eno hay tanto trabajo ni la gente tiene tanto dinero como dicen, cierto que suele tener demora de algunos meses, pero tampoco es tan raro porque se supone que estás trabajando y para tener algo nuevo tienes que terminar lo que tienes.

Sobre lo de ganar, no sé lo que ganan, pero a lo mejor tampoco tanto como la gente se cree, una cuestión es la facturación y otra las ganancias.
Descontar autónomos, coeste de herramientas, impuestos, vacaciones se las tienen que pagar, no sé cuanto les quedará netos al mes, no sé si será como los famosos 5000 euros que se sacaban los albañiles en la burbuja.

Y constructores se han arruinado unos cuantos, uno conozco en un pueblo de Toledo, se hace rápidos los millones en pocos años, sí, muchos se han visto atrapados por pagarés y al final nada.


----------



## mecaweto (17 Feb 2022)

Mi experiencia es que sino eres capaz de pasar la ESO o tienes un problema de comportamiento antisocial rozando la sociopatía o un retrasado severo.


----------



## mecaweto (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ya, mucho elitismo de título y tal... pero cuando las cosas se ponen bravas en España, el señoriterío se escaquea y es esta casta de gente quien echa los restos



El titulo de la ESO no tiene nada de elitismo ni glamour. Como he dicho en el mensaje anterior, si no acabas la ESO ahora en España tienes un comportamiento antisocial rayano en la sociopatía o tienes un CI por debajo del borderline.

Me alegra saber de ti Bernaldo, hace mucho que no nos cruzamos por aqui ¿Todo bien?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> El titulo de la ESO no tiene nada de elitismo ni glamour. Como he dicho en el mensaje anterior, si no acabas la ESO ahora en España tienes un comportamiento antisocial rayano en la sociopatía o tienes un CI por debajo del borderline.
> 
> Me alegra saber de ti Bernaldo, hace mucho que no nos cruzamos por aqui ¿Todo bien?



Llevo años observando la "evolución" de nuestras sociedades y el problema está extendido a todos los sectores sociales, no solo en los estratos menos formados.

Yo estoy bien, ahora cuidando un poco más de la familia aunque solo sea con más presencia, gracias al telecurrelu. Espero que estes bien también, un saludo.

¿Sigues atizándele al rabudo con esa gracia y perdigón lobero?


----------



## mecaweto (17 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Llevo años observando la "evolución" de nuestras sociedades y el problema está extendido a todos los sectores sociales, no solo en los estratos menos formados.



Exacto, entre infantilización y superficialidad nos vamos por el agujero de la historia. Y eso si que es tranversal de verdad.



> Yo estoy bien, ahora cuidando un poco más de la familia aunque solo sea con más presencia, gracias al telecurrelu. Espero que estes bien también, un saludo.



Me alegro, los míos también bien, aunque estamos en esa edad en que los hijos pasan de uno y les pareces un pesado, pero bueno, es ley de vida. Supongo que en unos años se revertirá.



> ¿Sigues atizándele al rabudo con esa gracia y perdigón lobero?



Jaja, ya no. Estoy mucho mas sosegado.


----------



## Ferenc (17 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> _hombre a ver si creeis que hoy se levantan las cosas pesadas a pulso. hay maquinitas.
> 
> y sí. En la sociedad son necesarios albañiles y profesionales de la construcción. no todos podemos ser ninis foreros que no se levantan del sofá por menos de 3000 euros media jornada tomando café y la otra media leyendo el marca._





"Maquinitas" dice, no ha trabajado este personaje en su puñetera vida.




Dmtry dijo:


> _Sentado en un ordenador sin hacer nada? Otro tonto que se cree que su trabajo vale más porque acaba con los cojones sudados y la espalda hecha mierda de cargar sacos._





Ídem. Un picateclas es lo más vago que hay en el sector privado, muchos incluso simulando trabajar en casita en pijama.
Vamos, la comparación da entre asco y pena, sólo hay que ver el número de occidentales en una ocupación y en la otra.



peterr dijo:


> _No, Las colas de gente están en las universidades, ahí si que hay gente. Eso si, la inmensa mayoría en el mejor de los casos serán mileuristas.
> 
> Conozco varios casos de gente de la construcción sin estudios, que empezando desde 0, han amasado neto varios millones de €, en menos de 20 años.
> Cualquier constructor pequeño tipo S.L o autónomo que se mueva bien, hace millones de € en pocos años.
> ...





Sí, claro trillones de euros, en fin...



Por eso prácticamente nadie abandona la "función" pública y se va al sector privado y si lo hacen tienen excedencias especiales, etc.
Encima optan por sanidad privada pagada con sueldos públicos, comisiones de servicio, nulo control sobre el rendimiento y lo demás.
No hay más que ver que sexo está sobrerrepresentado ahí y qué parte del espectro político, mujeres e izquierda...


----------



## _V_ (14 Jul 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, que me cuente cómo le va cuando tenga 45 años...



Mejor el año siguiente, cuándo le quiten el IRPF a la nómina, que ahora estará pagando un 2% cómo mucho de IRPF por estar en prácticas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Jul 2022)

Segun la emisión de la cuatro de esta tarde, si ganas mas de 32.000 euros brutos al año eres rico solo el 20% de los españoles ganan más de eso


----------



## remosinganas (14 Jul 2022)

I+D hispanico


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Segun la emisión de la cuatro de esta tarde, si ganas mas de 32.000 euros brutos al año eres rico solo el 20% de los españoles ganan más de eso



es la realidad


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jul 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Publiteportaje



Yo estoy casi convencido, en tres annios puedo ser paleta de bronce y estudiando un poco de plata !!!.


----------



## mikiflush (15 Jul 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Pues si es espabilado y ha montado una empresa de reformas con 35, a los 45 puede estar contratando obras y mirando como curran sus empleados.



Ni de coña.
Se contratan a los oficios directamente. Usar un contratista supone encarecer un 20% la obra/reforma.


----------



## mikiflush (15 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> No, Las colas de gente están en las universidades, ahí si que hay gente. Eso si, la inmensa mayoría en el mejor de los casos serán mileuristas.
> 
> Conozco varios casos de gente de la construcción sin estudios, que empezando desde 0, han amasado neto varios millones de €, en menos de 20 años.
> Cualquier constructor pequeño tipo S.L o autónomo que se mueva bien, hace millones de € en pocos años.
> ...



Quita a los mentirosos, chapuzas y timadores.

Así está el sector, a la mínima te la lían. Así también gano dinero yo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Jul 2022)

cuantos muertos en accidente laboral tiene la construccion al año?...


----------



## Tonimn (15 Jul 2022)

Y una M. 
Serán 40h semanales.


----------

